# The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

I think it´s time for a SLA033 Owner Thread ;-)


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*

Reporting in, officially 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

It's gorgeous! Congratulations! :-!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you think about the Iso-Style ?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

subdiver said:


> What do you think about the Iso-Style ?
> 
> View attachment 14323157


I like it. I've been seriously contemplating this combo...I think it has a nice vintage-y look. Do you have any pics with it on wrist?.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

ck13 said:


> Do you have any pics with it on wrist?.


Of course


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

subdiver said:


> Of course
> 
> View attachment 14323171
> 
> ...


Thank you, it looks really sharp. Is it a 20mm isofrane? I couldn't find any 19mm isofranes in my searches.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

It's a 20mm Borealis Dive Strap.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

#1226 reporting for duty at +4 SPD ...,


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

#570 Reporting in.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Number 2020 here ....


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I don't have the watch (yet), but one of the things I've heard that's often cited as a negative is that the watch is too shiny and blingy, more so than the last two re-issues. Do you find this to be the case in your experience? If so, does it bother you? Or do you like the shine/bling factor to it?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

TheJubs said:


> I don't have the watch (yet), but one of the things I've heard that's often cited as a negative is that the watch is too shiny and blingy, more so than the last two re-issues. Do you find this to be the case in your experience? If so, does it bother you? Or do you like the shine/bling factor to it?


I don't think the SLA033 is anymore shiny or blingy than the other two but may appear that way because of the cushion case which has more exposed stainless steel case to catch the light with as my quick and dirty picture may show.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Newly acquired but not yet worn. I'm having some difficulty getting over the price, but it is oh so nice!
It doesn't strike me as particularly shiny or blingy, but the indices and hands have some pop for sure.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Subdiver, I like it on the Isofrane style strap. I'll probably go that route myself.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

subdiver said:


> I think it´s time for a SLA033 Owner Thread ;-)


Great idea, mate :-!

Reporting in... ;-)


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

With buddy


----------



## MSchu18 (Mar 17, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2232919586785154/


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Love this watch ....


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Mschu18 nice! ^^^


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Diving...under the cuff again.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

#1977


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Off topic: does anyone know why the picture rotates while posting from mobile? Thanks


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just in. My number below 800. I suspect the Japanese getting 800 pieces. The rest go to other part of the world.

Mine ordered from Rakuten Japan. On my 6.5 in wrist and a Wjean strap


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Is this watch a good investment ?


----------



## greendestiny (Jan 6, 2010)

subdiver said:


> Is this watch a good investment ?


At this price it's an investment for sure and if you really like the watch then surely it's a good investment ?


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

subdiver said:


> Is this watch a good investment ?


Of course its a good investment. Based on the original which was sold at USD95 then, now the used one is easily sold at USD1,500.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine +2sec/day after 24 hours on wrist. I suspect this model, Seiko has adjusted the accuracy. I observed a number of owners too shared the same range, which is close to COSC.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Saigon....I'm still only in Saigon.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Checking in


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

leong33 said:


> Just in. My number below 800. I suspect the Japanese getting 800 pieces. The rest go to other part of the world.
> 
> Mine ordered from Rakuten Japan. On my 6.5 in wrist and a Wjean strap


Is there confirmation of JDM (sbdx031) vs world (sla033) breakdown?


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

snash7 said:


> Is there confirmation of JDM (sbdx031) vs world (sla033) breakdown?


There isn't any confirmation. But that's my observation. If I remembered correctly for SLA017 the first 500 numbers went to Japan.

Among all the 8L35 movement that I have this is a COSC spec. My next question, is Seiko responding to the fans to add value to this high value important model by adjusting it? Perhaps someone can do a POLL.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

I like this strap


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine runs about +8s/day, quite the same as SLA017 and SBDX017









BTW. those who complained that crystal does not reflect light like 6105 may try to put the watch under the water. Yesterday, I washed the watch under water and noticed that third row of indices reflected between dial and bezel, it looked cool.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

subdiver said:


> I like this strap
> 
> View attachment 14331515


Did you have to modify it to fit?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

leicashot said:


> Did you have to modify it to fit?


No, the 20mm Borealis fit very well,
Only the fat bars needs a little soap.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

leicashot said:


> Checking in
> 
> View attachment 14331679


Is that the mm300 rubber strap I see on it? Looks really good.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Teamshot!_ |>|>|>


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

TheJubs said:


> Is that the mm300 rubber strap I see on it? Looks really good.


Sure is but the buckle is matte which is very strange to see. Is that normal?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

On the Lake


----------



## MSchu18 (Mar 17, 2019)

So is the zero three three a 19mm or a 20mm?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

MSchu18 said:


> So is the zero three three a 19mm or a 20mm?


19mm

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

leicashot said:


> Sure is but the buckle is matte which is very strange to see. Is that normal?


I no longer own the mm300, but from what I remember I do believe the buckle is matte. But I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

leicashot said:


> Sure is but the buckle is matte which is very strange to see. Is that normal?





TheJubs said:


> I no longer own the mm300, but from what I remember I do believe the buckle is matte. But I could be wrong on that.


yep. |>


----------



## Watchluv (Jan 10, 2009)

# 048 checking in. Been away for a longtime.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

machlo said:


> Mine runs about +8s/day, quite the same as SLA017 and SBDX017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the chocolate strap. I have the US waffle and find it a bit too thin


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Travelller said:


> yep. |>


Hey whats the deal with the matte finish on the MM300 strap buckle. It just seems so out of place to me. I like the strap (although too long) but the buckle doesn't make sense to me. I've also seen other people with polished versions. Not sure why there's 2 versions.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

leicashot said:


> How is the chocolate strap. I have the US waffle and find it a bit too thin


It wears nice. It's quite thin, but I like it it's not too stiff and does not require breaking in. Probably choco and waffle wears quite the same.


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

any good idea for a Captain Willard bracelet?
did not see anything I like so far on the post


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

TCWU said:


> any good idea for a Captain Willard bracelet?
> did not see anything I like so far on the post


As much as I'd like to wear a bracelet, it just doesn't work with this watch if you're so into the case shape.

If you don't care for the case shape than any simple bracelet or mesh would work fine. For me, it just has to be a black strap to contrast against the unique cushion case


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

leicashot said:


> Hey whats the deal with the matte finish on the MM300 strap buckle. It just seems so out of place to me. I like the strap (although too long) but the buckle doesn't make sense to me. I've also seen other people with polished versions. Not sure why there's 2 versions.


This strap is from the SBDX001; I believe the SBDX017 has a polished buckle along with a steel keeper (not PVDed like the SLA033' silicon's).


----------



## Seikoman11 (Jan 3, 2018)

Got mine recently. Very happy.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

I´m going back to the OEM strap


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

subdiver said:


> I´m going back to the OEM strap
> 
> View attachment 14338849


As much as Im not in love with the length of the strap or its attraction to dust, its the best strap for this watch by far


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I don’t know why you guys complaining about the strap length don’t trim them. I do it to all mine, it’s no big deal and you’ll be so much happier with the look and fit. That long tail sticking up is hideous and completely ruins the look. Just my opinion anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yet to go below the surface, but I can confirm it performs well at 13,000 ft.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> I don't know why you guys complaining about the strap length don't trim them. I do it to all mine, it's no big deal and you'll be so much happier with the look and fit. That long tail sticking up is hideous and completely ruins the look. Just my opinion anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? To cut an € 200,- Strap ?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*



subdiver said:


> Really? To cut an € 200,- Strap ?


Why not? Hideous otherwise and ruins the whole look. It's still the same strap, just shorter and if you take the time you can match the end contour pretty close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Here's the trim I did on my Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber.










And no tail sticking out!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

subdiver said:


> Really? To cut an € 200,- Strap ?


Or is it a € 20 strap marked up 900%?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

The price for the OEM silicon strap is about € 220,—. Crazy !


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Willi and one of his friends


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

subdiver said:


> Willi and one of his friends
> 
> View attachment 14340385


Same here , seriously thinking this could be my perfect 2 watch collection!


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

It appears people who love the SLA also have love for the Speedy. My humble family:


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

subdiver said:


> The price for the OEM silicon strap is about € 220,-. Crazy !


Seiko take orders on it? I'd like to order a spare.

Yes its expensive but its 10x better than the Uncle Seiko alternatove


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Gtta love the silhouette of the SLA033 case


----------



## Fgama (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi, did you get those extras when you bought the sla033? Mine only comes with standard seiko box.

Just curious if Seiko is selling in different package in different countries.

Thanks.



subdiver said:


> I´m going back to the OEM strap
> 
> View attachment 14338849


----------



## Fgama (Oct 31, 2017)

The original strap is nice, thick and soft but too long for my 6.5" wrist and attracts lints/dusts.

I'm putting mine on Uncle seiko strap, stiffer and thinner but has the right length and looks neat for me and does not attract lints/dusts as the ori.

I may try the sbdx017 strap as I love it's unique pattern. Although this is a long strap, it contours better to my wrist after soaking it in hot water. I don't think I can do the same with the sla033 strap.



leicashot said:


> subdiver said:
> 
> 
> > The price for the OEM silicon strap is about € 220,-. Crazy !
> ...


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

leicashot said:


> Seiko take orders on it? I'd like to order a spare.
> 
> Yes its expensive but its 10x better than the Uncle Seiko alternatove


Yep, Seiya has them in stock. https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...ffle-silicon-strap-19mm-for-sbdx019-r02b011j9


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe it's a keeper


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Why not? *Hideous *otherwise and ruins the whole look. It's still the same strap, just shorter and if you take the time you can match the end contour pretty close. ... Here's the trim I did on my Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber...


Hideous, you say? Clearly not a Paneristi - _we love us some tail_ with our custom-made straps ;-)
You did a nice job with your ... €40? Bonetto Cinturini 284 but if you _had_ screwed it up, well... it's "only" 50 bucks. Now if you mess up your $200~$250 OEM... _you won't be a happy camper_... . Do let us know when you also give your OEMs the snip... ;-)

Nah, I'm quite fine with some tail - it's a diver's strap designed to fit over a wetsuit if need be :-!












Tanker G1 said:


> Or is it a € 20 strap marked up 900%?


This may very well be the case, but as *@Leicashot* noted, we'll have to look long & hard to find a €20 strap that feels that comfortable out of the box and looks the part _(excluding the lint ...sigh)_. I also like the quality of the buckle & keeper - 10x better than any sub-50$ strap. A real shame they PVDed it black though - makes little sense given that the buckle is natural SS (and so are most of the Seiko watch-cases the strap is delivered with).


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Fgama said:


> The original strap is nice, thick and soft but too long for my 6.5" wrist and attracts lints/dusts.
> 
> I'm putting mine on Uncle seiko strap, stiffer and thinner but has the right length and looks neat for me and does not attract lints/dusts as the ori.
> 
> I may try the sbdx017 strap as I love it's unique pattern. Although this is a long strap, it contours better to my wrist after soaking it in hot water. I don't think I can do the same with the sla033 strap.


I am using the SBDX017 strap and while its ok after being cooked, its not at the comfort level of the original. It doesn't pick up dust which is good. The Uncle Seiko chocolate is my pick but if its as thin as my US waffle i will be really disappointed.. That is thin and males the watch feel cheap and not so secure on wrist.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

subdiver said:


> Maybe it's a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Ready to dive


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Worth every cent


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

IG wanted a "Seiko Show", IG wanted to play "Duo Diver"... So I says ..._"can do."_ ;-)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Travelller said:


> Hideous, you say? Clearly not a Paneristi - _we love us some tail_ with our custom-made straps ;-)
> You did a nice job with your ... €40? Bonetto Cinturini 284 but if you _had_ screwed it up, well... it's "only" 50 bucks. Now if you mess up your $200~$250 OEM... _you won't be a happy camper_... . Do let us know when you also give your OEMs the snip... ;-)
> 
> Nah, I'm quite fine with some tail - it's a diver's strap designed to fit over a wetsuit if need be :-!
> ...


Yes, "some" tail as shown on your PAM is within acceptable limits and looks ok, but the "extreme" tail that comes up and over higher than the watch face just looks plain awful and also must get in the way of things. I'd have no problem trimming any expensive oem strap, just go slow and steady and take off less than you think you need to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

rcorreale said:


> Yes, "some" tail as shown on your PAM is within acceptable limits and looks ok, but the "extreme" tail that comes up and over higher than the watch face just looks plain awful and also must get in the way of things. I'd have no problem trimming any expensive oem strap, just go slow and steady and take off less than you think you need to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't trim a strap from a limited edition watch, you replace it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MacTruck said:


> You don't trim a strap from a limited edition watch, you replace it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're not me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

rcorreale said:


> You're not me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, you have a point there I guess.

Might I offer a different option?

Uncle seiko makes a better strap for this watch that looks exactly the same but isn't made from dust collecting silicon. It's shorter and harder, maybe a little less comfortable but will look better without every piece of dirt stuck to it like it's a fly trap. Silicon is criminal for watch straps and phone cases and should be banned from existence.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

You can offer all you want but I don’t own this watch so it’s a moot point for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

*The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Two notable icons


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MacTruck said:


>


Those are good numbers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Now Spencer, when are you going to let us know if your Crystal will fit in the SLA033?


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Leicashot, I love the look of the MM300 strap on the SLA033. Is that the factory strap for the SBDX017, or is it produced by another provider?


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

eric198324 said:


> Leicashot, I love the look of the MM300 strap on the SLA033. Is that the factory strap for the SBDX017, or is it produced by another provider?


It's the original strap. Much better quality and thickness compared to the Uncle Seiko I bought but refuse to wear. But it's similar length to the original,sowrists anything less than 6.75inches will not work well


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

MacTruck said:


> ...





MacTruck said:


> ...


It's great to see both together like that - T4S :-!
I've got to give the original some nods - including the "boxed" crystal and applied logo b-)


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

leicashot said:


> It's the original strap. Much better quality and thickness compared to the Uncle Seiko I bought but refuse to wear. But it's similar length to the original,sowrists anything less than 6.75inches will not work well


Awesome! I appreciate you insights. I may have to take a page out of your rhyme book.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, guys- I just received my new Sla033 yesterday and it is just amazingly beautiful. I'm finding, though, that my wrist is really hot and sweaty under this watch and it's not comfortable. I'd put it on a NATO or ZULU but that kind of spoils the aesthetic of the watch. Suggestions from you guys?


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

reeder1 said:


> Hi, guys- I just received my new Sla033 yesterday and it is just amazingly beautiful. I'm finding, though, that my wrist is really hot and sweaty under this watch and it's not comfortable. I'd put it on a NATO or ZULU but that kind of spoils the aesthetic of the watch. Suggestions from you guys?


NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Officially part of the Uemura fam.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Man that is such a beautiful watch and bound to be an instant modern classic of an old classic! I bet the prices will only go skyward as the numbers available dwindle and eventually sells out. One question on the old 6105 this watch is based on. Was there a steel bracelet which Seiko made for the watch? All I ever see in old pics are the rubber strap which the new version closely remembles. Will there be or is there going to be a metal bracelet for this new version?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Good morning


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

reeder1 said:


> Hi, guys- I just received my new Sla033 yesterday and it is just amazingly beautiful. I'm finding, though, that my wrist is really hot and sweaty under this watch and it's not comfortable. I'd put it on a NATO or ZULU but that kind of spoils the aesthetic of the watch. Suggestions from you guys?


I think the opposite. I believe its super comfy on wrist and wears small actually. A Nato is always a good choice and should help


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Well, in i Dived , Love it .


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

trameline said:


> Well, in i Dived , Love it .


Awesome, welcome to the club!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

A family picture.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

trameline said:


> Well, in i Dived , Love it .


Congrats :-!


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

One with dad..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

And one on tropic..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

borozgb said:


> And one on tropic..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need Uncle Seiko (Larry) to make some thicker versions of his straps. They're just too thin for modern reissues


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

leicashot said:


> We need Uncle Seiko (Larry) to make some thicker versions of his straps. They're just too thin for modern reissues


His straps are ok for it, the new one that comes with a watch is too soft.. I think his straps (I have all 4 in 19mm) are perfect for it.. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

In those first 800, are those different packaging? How many of us have big suitcase with a lamp? Allegedly only 80 psc are made for German Market? 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

I got it too..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

borozgb said:


> In those first 800, are those different packaging? How many of us have big suitcase with a lamp? Allegedly only 80 psc are made for German Market?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I have number 570, sold from a Japanese AD, but the packaging looks pretty standard to me. Is this correct?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Back on the original strap


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

borozgb said:


> In those first 800, are those different packaging? How many of us have big suitcase with a lamp? Allegedly only 80 psc are made for German Market?





eric198324 said:


> I have number 570, sold from a Japanese AD, but the packaging looks pretty standard to me. Is this correct?


Germany always gives cool packaging and extras with these LE models from what I remember. I think the SLA017 or 025 came with a big knife or something. I don't think any other market really does it.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

The SLA017 came with a submarine and the SLA025 with a dive knife in a pelicase.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Not in the UK - just a slightly better than box - I queried the 'knife' when I bought my 025, having seen them online, and was told not in uk

Brits are pathetic at negotiating decent deals for ourselves


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

It seems that Naomi Uemura had a bracelet on his 6105.

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/1970recreation/


----------



## lawrencepassmore (Jun 23, 2019)

In the jungle (in real, absolutely not, I'm in the middle of Marseille, south of France)








Eye of the tiger/pig.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Lucien369 said:


> It seems that Naomi Uemura had a bracelet on his 6105.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/1970recreation/
> 
> View attachment 14358985


Yes I wonder if Seiko supplied it as an original or whether he sourced his own


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Willi and his buddies


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

reeder1 said:


> Hi, guys- I just received my new Sla033 yesterday and it is just amazingly beautiful...


Congrats :-! But you know what they say around these parts... _Pics or it didn't happen!!!_ ;-) Enjoy it!



TheJubs said:


> Officially part of the Uemura fam.


Congrats! :-! Great pics, btw! b-) Enjoy!



trameline said:


> Well, in i Dived , Love it .


Congrats - looking good, sir! :-! Enjoy! ;-)



BigDuke said:


> ...One question on the old 6105 this watch is based on. Was there a steel bracelet which Seiko made for the watch? All I ever see in old pics are the rubber strap which the new version closely resembles. Will there be or is there going to be a metal bracelet for this new version?


I'm pretty certain that back in the late 60's & early 70's Seiko released all their sport divers with long rubber straps designed to fit around a wetsuit. So I believe Seiko has kept with tradition and released the last three "re-editions" all with similiar-looking rubber (now silicon) strap. I don't expect them to provide a bracelet for those three and to make things worse, the 19mm lug-width makes aftermarket options a rather limited affair... :think:


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Travelller said:


> Congrats :-! But you know what they say around these parts... _Pics or it didn't happen!!!_ ;-) Enjoy it!
> 
> Congrats! :-! Great pics, btw! b-) Enjoy!
> 
> ...


The SLA017 was released with a bracelet....did the original 6217-8001 include a bracelet?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

snash7 said:


> The SLA017 was released with a bracelet....did the original 6217-8001 include a bracelet?


Doh! I posted a pic of the SLA017's bracelet a few posts above, lol. It's such an underwhelming bracelet that I forgot all about it...  Anyway, Seiko must have realized it too and decided not to include it with the SLA025 or SLA033... .

IMHO I do not think Seiko released any of them with an SS bracelet. There's a source _(somewhere... :think_ on the 'net that has the original Seiko annual catalogs uploaded and I recall checking out the 1967, '68 & '69 catalogs and all the aforementioned Seiko sports divers were "pictured" with their rubber straps.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Uncle Seiko actually made an aftermarket President Bracelet for the 6105. It looks good. Here's a pic of it from Time and Tide.









Unfortunately, doesn't work on the SLA033.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Good morning


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

One from the boat.. Cheers 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Love those lug holes.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## greendestiny (Jan 6, 2010)

TheJubs said:


> View attachment 14363201
> View attachment 14363203
> View attachment 14363209
> View attachment 14363205


Which do you like more?


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

greendestiny said:


> Which do you like more?


That's a tough one. I'm still in the honeymoon phase with the 033, so as of right now I'm enjoying that more. It's just a fantastic piece. But if I was in a situation where I could only take one watch around with me for the rest of my life, then I'd probably give the slight edge to the 017. It's a bit more versatile imo, and the crystal is just too good to pass up.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Three days into ownership and Very pleased with the purchase. One thing I am concerned with is the Crown.
I find it difficult to grip and to use and I am extremely cautious when screwing the Crown to Lock it.

My big fat plumbers thumb and fingers do not aid in this operation, how do other owners
get on with operating the Crown.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

trameline said:


> Three days into ownership and Very pleased with the purchase. One thing I am concerned with is the Crown. I find it difficult to grip and to use and I am extremely cautious when screwing the Crown to Lock it.


First off, congrats & welcome to the club* :-! Secondly, I think 98% of us are in agreement - the crown's a RPITA... :-d But, that's what it means to have a re-creation of the original - details (mostly) are copied, both the good and not-so-good... .

My only observation is that it's easier to wind (when starting it up) by holding the watch _dial-down_ in your hand. Your index finger will have a better contact to the crown ;-) As for screwing the crown down, I just apply light pressure while turning it - I'm happy to report it's the "cleanest" screw-down from my three SLAs... _(thank goodness for that!!!)_

*_p.s. - pics or it didn't happen!!! ;-)_


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

(At) The Traffic Light


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

My Newbie :-!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

trameline said:


> My Newbie :-!


Looking good! :-! T4S ;-)


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Some new shots for those wondering if this is a regular Seiko or not. You can judge for yourself. Everything is GS except the crappy seconds hand which they for some reason made crappy on all the SLA reissues. Oh yes, and minus the applied logo as seen on the originals.


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

leicashot said:


> Some new shots for those wondering if this is a regular Seiko or not. You can judge for yourself. Everything is GS except the crappy seconds hand which they for some reason made crappy on all the SLA reissues. Oh yes, and minus the applied logo as seen on the originals.
> 
> View attachment 14370691
> View attachment 14370687
> ...


What's the issue with the seconds hands?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

looks fine n authentic to me but I guess it doesnt have polished bevelled edges like the hour n minute hand.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

How many gaskets are in the crown of the SLA033 ?
Thank you


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Simon said:


> looks fine n authentic to me but I guess it doesnt have polished bevelled edges like the hour n minute hand.


On all SLA models the second hands are all basic second hands that have not been finished by GS. Not only is it brushed, its not smooth and looks pretty bad under very close inspection. This absolutely baffles me. The only reason I can think of is that Seiko want it to look like the original.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

leicashot said:


> View attachment 14370687


Was it a struggle to fit the mm300 rubber on this? Or was installation surprisingly easy?


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

TheJubs said:


> Was it a struggle to fit the mm300 rubber on this? Or was installation surprisingly easy?


Very easy, it looks great. The original strap is 19mm, but it fits more like a 18.5mm so this is perfect


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My eyes are so bad - its one reason I guess I like divers cos they tend to be larger in size, larger hands & indicees
Your eye for detail and photography pays attention and sees these things I miss
Yes, on further looking t he second hand does look just simply cheaply stamped out and incongruous with the remaining finish (though I love the traffic light)
do we know if the other hands are actually GS factory made/finished?


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

leicashot said:


> Very easy, it looks great. The original strap is 19mm, but it fits more like a 18.5mm so this is perfect
> 
> View attachment 14373085


What Leica model are you using to take these mind blowing photos?


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

snash7 said:


> What Leica model are you using to take these mind blowing photos?


The Leica SL, but to be fair, it's not the camera. Not to toot my own horn but people assume its always the camera, but at the end of the its just a tool.

I just know how to work the available light to the watch. This was taken by my window in my home, and not a studio in case you were wondering


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Seiko should employ you


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

leicashot said:


> Some new shots for those wondering if this is a regular Seiko or not. You can judge for yourself. Everything is GS except the crappy seconds hand which they for some reason made crappy on all the SLA reissues. Oh yes, and minus the applied logo as seen on the originals.
> 
> View attachment 14370691
> View attachment 14370687
> ...


Wow these are the photos that Seiko should be using in their ad campaigns, bravo!. Pics of my SLA033 never do much to highlight how beautiful it is in real life.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Amazing shots from a truly skilled photographer. Great shots. Are there SOOC or post processed?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife told me, the SLA033 is ugly :-s


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Only be worried if she tells you 'you' are ugly


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

subdiver said:


> My wife told me, the SLA033 is ugly :-s
> 
> View attachment 14375461


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

On MM300 strap


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

TheJubs said:


> View attachment 14377763


How is the strap? i have the US waffle and its too tin for the watch.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Fancied a strap change, found the OEM strap made my wrist very sweaty! , will probably return to it in the Winter Months .
So this is what I replaced it with , very nice quality, seems well made :-!

Di Modell Pilot Extra Thick Waterproof Black Watch Strap


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

I have two questions for the owners of this Seiko:
1. The watch was with a suitcase and flashlight?
2. Workmanship is the same as Grand Seiko?


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

nets said:


> I have two questions for the owners of this Seiko:
> 1. The watch was with a suitcase and flashlight?
> 2. Workmanship is the same as Grand Seiko?


1. Only some special editions. They are still part of the original 2500 but only available in some markets.
2. All 3 SLA models are the ONLY Seikos's ever made and finished in the GS Manufacture, and look and feel like a Grand Seiko, minus the seconds hand, which is regular production Seiko, just to remind us it ain't a GS....LOL


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

This ist the Special Edition only for Germany, maybe 90 pieces.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

You are misinformed about the SLAs being the only Seiko made by GS manufacture. Over the years many high-end seikos and other high end japanese watches are made by GS factory and even have actual zaratsu polishing. I have owned several and I have photos proving that they are made in the same factory batches as GS. A couple of examples are the sbex001 mm1000m, the sbdb001 mm600m (this was actually more expensive than GS when it first was released), and the MRG G1000 casio gshocks.



leicashot said:


> 1. Only some special editions. They are still part of the original 2500 but only available in some markets.
> 2. All 3 SLA models are the ONLY Seikos's ever made and finished in the GS Manufacture, and look and feel like a Grand Seiko, minus the seconds hand, which is regular production Seiko, just to remind us it ain't a GS....LOL


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

that looks awesome


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

mattmartin said:


> You are misinformed about the SLAs being the only Seiko made by GS manufacture. Over the years many high-end seikos and other high end japanese watches are made by GS factory and even have actual zaratsu polishing. I have owned several and I have photos proving that they are made in the same factory batches as GS. A couple of examples are the sbex001 mm1000m, the sbdb001 mm600m (this was actually more expensive than GS when it first was released), and the MRG G1000 casio gshocks.


Not so sure I'm misinformed. You are quite accurate in your comments, but not 100%, from the information I know, as well as having experience with all the watches you mentioned. I actually owned the SBDB001 and it is a great watch, but the watches you mentioned have only been 'case finished' by GS, not fully made. Also, the indices on the SBEX001 are made similar to the quality of the MM300, and not to the GS quality like on the SLA models, which are the closest Seiko has ever come to making a Seiko branded watch with virtually complete GS build/finishing specifications.

But to be fair, neither of us have proof of this. All I can say is that the SBEX is probably the model closest to being a GS in Seiko clothing, but the indices are not polished to GS standards like the SLA models. It's close but not quite there. This is from my own experience. I have now seen the 3 SLA models in person and nothing comes close except the GS watches themselves. Also, on the off topic thoughts, the MRGs are fantastic. I actually prefer the older MTG model as it has virtually the same functions, with DLC coating vs the new Ion coating, and has protected buttons, unlike the MRG line which exposes the crystal and buttons, taking away from the 'protective' nature of the G-Shock line.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

leicashot said:


> How is the strap? i have the US waffle and its too tin for the watch.


It's okay. It looks good, and the length is spot-on. Comfy enough too. But it's thin, just like its US waffle counterpart, and it's difficult to get a good fit with it. It's either too loose or too tight.

Going to pick up the mm300 rubber, along with a DAL3BP. Maybe even a DAL2BP also.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

mattmartin said:


> You are misinformed about the SLAs being the only Seiko made by GS manufacture. Over the years many high-end seikos and other high end japanese watches are made by GS factory and even have actual zaratsu polishing. I have owned several and I have photos proving that they are made in the same factory batches as GS. A couple of examples are the sbex001 mm1000m, the sbdb001 mm600m (this was actually more expensive than GS when it first was released), and the MRG G1000 casio gshocks.


I still remember someone (forgot his User ID) saying on this forum that the Hi-Beat MM1000 SBEX001, 003 and 005 are closer in terms of finish to the MM300 and not to the SLAs. Gave me a slight chuckle because they were the first ever SBEXes made when Seiko felt like throwing basically everything they have to a line of watches that is not branded a GS but technically could qualify, but whatever. There's just too many prevailing myths about Seiko to the point that even some knowledgeable forum goers repeat it. This is not a knock on the 033 at all, in fact I'm looking at getting one for myself.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Here’s a few shots of mine, from different angles. It hugs my 17cm wrist well.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

I thought some of you Breitling fans might appreciate this. Taken recently (last month) whilst in the Breitling boutique. The 806 is a blank, sample of the 1959 special edition.
The leather Nato is making the Seiko look thicker than it is.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

GTR83 said:


> I still remember someone (forgot his User ID) saying on this forum that the Hi-Beat MM1000 SBEX001, 003 and 005 are closer in terms of finish to the MM300 and not to the SLAs. Gave me a slight chuckle because they were the first ever SBEXes made when Seiko felt like throwing basically everything they have to a line of watches that is not branded a GS but technically could qualify, but whatever. There's just too many prevailing myths about Seiko to the point that even some knowledgeable forum goers repeat it. This is not a knock on the 033 at all, in fact I'm looking at getting one for myself.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


That was me. Maybe when you get your SLA033, you'll see its GS quality and superior in finish to the SBEX and MM300 models, specifically on the indices and hour/minute hands.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

leicashot said:


> That was me. Maybe when you get your SLA033, you'll see its GS quality and superior in finish to the SBEX and MM300 models, specifically on the indices and hour/minute hands.


I already have it, just bought it less than an hour ago from a local seller, and it's not superior to the SBEX005 I wore to the meet-up. Number 2012/2500. Like I said, this is not a knock on the 033, just saying it the way I see it. I'd say they both have excellent finishing and each has a charm of its own, especially because of the very different design languages involved in both.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

GTR83 said:


> I already have it, just bought it less than an hour ago from a local seller, and it's not superior to the SBEX005 I wore to the meet-up. Number 2012/2500. Like I said, this is not a knock on the 033, just saying it the way I see it. I'd say they both have excellent finishing and each has a charm of its own, especially because of the very different design languages involved in both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit I haven't compared it side by side with an SBEX, but all I know when I looked at the SBEX, the indices were lacking refinement that GS watches have. The SLA series indices are GS quality no doubt. Here is a pic I found that illustrates how the SBEX indices look more like the MM300. Great, but not GS quality. I am no knocking the SBEX, as I have been considering one for years, but from my experience inspecting on a macro level, it's indices are not finished as well as the hands and case.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

leicashot said:


> I have to admit I haven't compared it side by side with an SBEX, but all I know when I looked at the SBEX, the indices were lacking refinement that GS watches have. The SLA series indices are GS quality no doubt. Here is a pic I found that illustrates how the SBEX indices look more like the MM300. Great, but not GS quality. I am no knocking the SBEX, as I have been considering one for years, but from my experience inspecting on a macro level, it's indices are not finished as well as the hands and case.
> 
> View attachment 14380647


Yep agree with you on the SBEX indices, but I like it the way they did it for some reason, probably because it contrasts with the very well finished case and thus it plays to the wabi sabi aesthetic (I know this sounds like nonsense but I also enjoy wearing watches that have been beaten to death so that might explain it), and also plays well with light. I'll also admit I'm biased towards the SBEX005 because it has the mesmerizing Seigaiha dial.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

GTR83 said:


> Yep agree with you on the SBEX indices, but I like it the way they did it for some reason, probably because it contrasts with the very well finished case and thus it plays to the wabi sabi aesthetic (I know this sounds like nonsense but I also enjoy wearing watches that have been beaten to death so that might explain it), and also plays well with light. I'll also admit I'm biased towards the SBEX005 because it has the mesmerizing Seigaiha dial.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I hear you bro. The SBEX is super nice. I love the SBEX001 and 005, and may pick one up sometime. but have to say the SLA033 makes me want the other SLA's now haha


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

leicashot said:


> I hear you bro. The SBEX is super nice. I love the SBEX001 and 005, and may pick one up sometime. but have to say the SLA033 makes me want the other SLA's now haha


That's the horrible part of owning an SLA - you eventually want the other ones! I do hope I can keep the 033 since it's very different to everything else I have.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

In action..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

borozgb said:


> In action..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on wonderful new acquisition


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Switched to a 19mm DAL2BP strap, had to do the hot water treatment in a cup, love the look of the strap but it seem to be made from hockey puck material and the buckle it came with was too big, 20mm instead of 18mm and very low end.

After the deed is done and the OEM buckle installed it works, very comfortable.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Love it :-d


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

impalass said:


> Switched to a 19mm DAL2BP strap, had to do the hot water treatment in a cup, love the look of the strap but it seem to be made from hockey puck material and the buckle it came with was too big, 20mm instead of 18mm and very low end.
> 
> After the deed is done and the OEM buckle installed it works, very comfortable.
> 
> ...


It does look good. I put the original Seiko silicon strap on mine but to be honest it looks just like the cheaper Turtle, so I took it off LOL


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

leicashot said:


> It does look good. I put the original Seiko silicon strap on mine but to be honest it looks just like the cheaper Turtle, so I took it off LOL


I have an assortment of 19mm straps but always come back to the OEM silicon, it does the best job imo and I love the waffle look.

Your MM300 strap on the SLA033 does it justice too, great pictures !


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Double post, haven't had my coffee yet.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Back on the wrist today.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

SLA033 sitting on my couch by the window. Beauty in the simplest form


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

leicashot said:


> SLA033 sitting on my couch by the window. Beauty in the simplest form
> 
> View attachment 14385225


Another master shot. Bravo!, giving the SLA033 all the justice it rightly deserves.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

For your reading and/or viewing pleasure, fresh off the press ;-)

Seiko's SLA033 (SBDX031): And then there were three...



:-!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

My poor attempt at capturing the beauty of this bad boy. I went overboard and got another one (not pictured).









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Leicashot: you are such a good photographer


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Great pics GTR - 'overboard and bought another one'? a Willard? If so, that aint called going overboard, its called 'investment'.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Simon said:


> Great pics GTR - 'overboard and bought another one'? a Willard? If so, that aint called going overboard, its called 'investment'.


Yeah the first one which is the one I photographed is number 2012, which reminds me of the year I started seriously looking at Seiko divers so that one is probably the one I'm going to wear. The other will be a safe queen/king 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

GTR83 said:


> My poor attempt at capturing the beauty of this bad boy. I went overboard and got another one (not pictured).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a poor attempt at all. If you take photos for a living maybe, but if not, you did very well indeed.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

leicashot said:


> Not a poor attempt at all. If you take photos for a living maybe, but if not, you did very well indeed.


Thanks! All of them were taken with my phone, was pretty stoked to see it sometimes manage to capture the sheen of the bezel insert lol.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

GTR83 said:


> Thanks! All of them were taken with my phone, was pretty stoked to see it sometimes manage to capture the sheen of the bezel insert lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


It is incredibly difficult to do. Shooting watches is very difficult to do well, especially if not stacking images. I do all my pictures in 1 shot, so its important to get the light right and expose the shot carefully. I rarely see any GS images that capture the watch well so we know just how hard it is, but we keep trying cause its a fun challenge.

Shooting a Rolex is probably the easiest thing to do. Being as Rolex, we always place it higher already.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

I do like it on Leather.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Lucien369 said:


> It seems that Naomi Uemura had a bracelet on his 6105.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/special/1970recreation/
> 
> View attachment 14358985


Is there a metal bracelet available from Seiko which will fit the SLA033?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Patent Guy said:


> Is there a metal bracelet available from Seiko which will fit the SLA033?


I don't think so unfortunately. I've been thinking of using the stock MM300 strap on the 033.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

The SLA033 is made for rubber.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^
And Leather :-!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

trameline said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> And Leather :-!


I don't know why but in my view black leather straps like these make divers look cheap.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Lucien369 said:


> I don't know why but in my view black leather straps like these make divers look cheap.


You may be right, a Silicone Strap covered in lint certainly adds to the expensive experience In my view :-d
Happy Days.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

I also don't like most divers on leather, and that includes the Willard. 

My preference is the chocolate bar strap, which I just received from Uncle Seiko. While its not as thick as I'd like, its much nicer (IMHO, and same quality) than the US waffle. The polished chocolate bar squares compliment the shape of the watch's indices, and looks perfect. I really wish Seiko recreated that strap in a thicker modern way like they did with the waffle. But for now, I'll see if I can live with the thinner US chocolate bar.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

leicashot said:


> I also don't like most divers on leather, and that includes the Willard.
> 
> My preference is the chocolate bar strap, which I just received from Uncle Seiko. While its not as thick as I'd like, its much nicer (IMHO, and same quality) than the US waffle. The polished chocolate bar squares compliment the shape of the watch's indices, and looks perfect. I really wish Seiko recreated that strap in a thicker modern way like they did with the waffle. But for now, I'll see if I can live with the thinner US chocolate bar.


 Hi
You mention on a couple of your postings your disappointment with the thickness of the US
straps , is there much difference in thickness from the OEM waffle .
I do like the OEM waffle , just not in the hot weather, although that does not apply to the UK at the moment


----------



## Sine80 (Jan 17, 2019)

Really nice watch. I like how it looks with orange strap.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

trameline said:


> Hi
> You mention on a couple of your postings your disappointment with the thickness of the US
> straps , is there much difference in thickness from the OEM waffle .
> I do like the OEM waffle , just not in the hot weather, although that does not apply to the UK at the moment


There is a huge difference, as the US strap becomes thinner towards the ends, whereas the Seiko stays thick all the way through. It also isn't quite thick enough at the lugs, where thee sharp edges tend to stand out too.. I agree about the waffle being a bit too sticky also. If US could make a thicker chocolate bar strap I'd be very happy, but for now I'll see if I can be content with the way it is.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

leicashot said:


> I also don't like most divers on leather, and that includes the Willard.
> 
> My preference is the chocolate bar strap, which I just received from Uncle Seiko. While its not as thick as I'd like, its much nicer (IMHO, and same quality) than the US waffle. The polished chocolate bar squares compliment the shape of the watch's indices, and looks perfect. I really wish Seiko recreated that strap in a thicker modern way like they did with the waffle. But for now, I'll see if I can live with the thinner US chocolate bar.


Although my SLA033 hasn't yet arrived, I suspect the OEM strap might be a bit long for my flat 6.75" wrist. I just asked Uncle Seiko which of his three 19mm straps would best work for a SLA033 on my wrist and his response was to "go with the chocolate bar, my personal fave, and a bit more supple and comfortable." I doubt seriously that perceived thinness will be of any concern as I already have a US waffle on my SLA021 and a GL831 on my PADI Turtle.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I love this watch.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

trameline said:


> ...disappointment with the thickness of the US straps, is there much difference in thickness from the OEM waffle...


I think you wanted a comparison with the US waffle & chocolate-bar which I cannot provide you with but as noted above, @Leicashot is also not impressed with the latter's thickness so I think it's safe to say all of those 19mm US will be roughly of the same thickness. Speaking of which...

_l-r: SBDX001 OEM, SLA033 OEM, U.S. tropic & waffle_


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

machlo said:


> On MM300 strap


How or what MM300 strap fits this? There have been some talk of these and even some links out to Seiya's website. However I swore all MM300's were 20m and all SLA's are 19m? Am I wrong here? would love to be because I really dig these older MM straps.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: The SLA033 &quot;New Willard&quot; Owner Thread*



braidn said:


> How or what MM300 strap fits this? There have been some talk of these and even some links out to Seiya's website. However I swore all MM300's were 20m and all SLA's are 19m? Am I wrong here? would love to be because I really dig these older MM straps.


I think the SLA033's lug width is actually 20mm instead of 19mm

Edit: just measured it and it's 19mm for sure.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Received my Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar strap. Comparatively, I didn't like the US waffle as I much preferred the look, quality and thickness of the original strap, or even the MM300 strap which I've used most often.

Well, the chocolate bar strap isn't much different to the waffle in thickness (much the same), yet it doesn't feel as bad. I like the shinny chocolate bars, which is something missing from the waffle version, which is completely matte. The bars match the square indices on the SLA033 beautifully, and the glossy finish goes with the shinny aesthetic of the watch's character.

While it's not as thick as I like, it is comfortable and the perfect length for my 6.75inch wrist. I just wish its holes were closer together to get a better fit, but thats the design of the strap dating back to the 70's.

In terms of the original strap, its stickiness is great in general weather but if it gets hot it's not as comfortable. The MM300 strap is great after being cooked, but it's not sticky at all, and tends to slide on the wrist if you're changing environments with different temperatures - both straps are a little longer than I'd like. The US 'chocobar' is the best combination of stickiness, length and comfort.

Overall I thick its the best looking strap for the SLA033. I just wish it was thicker.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

braidn said:


> How or what MM300 strap fits this? There have been some talk of these and even some links out to Seiya's website. However I swore all MM300's were 20m and all SLA's are 19m? Am I wrong here? would love to be because I really dig these older MM straps.


Strap is 20mm. It's easy to squeeze it in. Probably almost any 20 mm strap will fit.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

machlo said:


> Strap is 20mm. It's easy to squeeze it in. Probably almost any 20 mm strap will fit.


This is great news! I love these older MM300 straps and have been meaning on picking one up for my SBDX021 since those never shipped with the waffle style strap. Even more excited for Seiya's shop to re-open.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

braidn said:


> This is great news! I love these older MM300 straps and have been meaning on picking one up for my SBDX021 since those never shipped with the waffle style strap. Even more excited for Seiya's shop to re-open.


The mm300 straps have been sold out on Seiya's website for quite some time, unfortunately. Might change when he gets back, but I kind of doubt it. You might have to go on ebay to buy one.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

I got mine from sakura watches.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Why is it nicknamed the Arch Duke Sea Monkey again?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Weekend wear :-!


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

machlo said:


> I got mine from sakura watches.


Do you have a link to this?


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

https://www.sakurawatches.com/seiko-20mm-band-de39az


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Swapped the stock strap to a 19mm waffle, quick and dirty snap. I think the strap does a good job.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Some more phone pics. It's very very difficult to capture the complete beauty of this watch.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Today I tried it on chronissimo. I think will stay like this for some time. If the strap breaks in well it should be the most comfortable combo and it looks good to me. What do you think?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Not for me, sorry


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

This is probably my favourite ever looking Seiko watch. I'm partial to square indices and the cushion case is wonderful. Now where can I get me 5000 dollars?


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I can't stop wearing this watch.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

When I started to collect Seikos watches I have posted at another forum asking everyone to petition to Seiko Japan to reintroduce the legendary favourite Seiko divers i.e 6105-8110, 62MAS, 6309-7040, 6159-7001. Everyone was doubtful and stated the Japanese watchmaker would not repeat the same model.

My wish came true when they first reintroduce SRP777 , a reissue of 6309. And subsequently 62MAS and so on. After collecting so many Seikos, and the introduction of this final episode of SEIKO Divers SLA033, I finally find achievement in my collection and I have no more desire to acquire another piece of Seiko. 

This SLA033 will be my last Seiko. This is really "Save the Best for the Last"


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Double posted


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

leong33 said:


> When I started to collect Seikos watches I have posted at another forum asking everyone to petition to Seiko Japan to reintroduce the legendary favourite Seiko divers i.e 6105-8110, 62MAS, 6309-7040, 6159-7001. Everyone was doubtful and stated the Japanese watchmaker would not repeat the same model.
> 
> My wish came true when they first reintroduce SRP777 , a reissue of 6309. And subsequently 62MAS and so on. After collecting so many Seikos, and the introduction of this final episode of SEIKO Divers SLA033, I finally find achievement in my collection and I have no more desire to acquire another piece of Seiko.
> 
> This SLA033 will be my last Seiko. This is really "Save the Best for the Last"


I said the same thing to myself, but now I'm already drooling over the Arnie

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

leong33 said:


> ...My wish came true when they first reintroduce SRP777 , a reissue of 6309...


I take it that the SRP77x are regular production models?


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Travelller said:


> I take it that the SRP77x are regular production models?


Yes, the SPR777 is the current turtle model with black dial & the current turtle line has various colors and limited editions available


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> I said the same thing to myself, but now I'm already drooling over the Arnie
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I'm wondering if Seiko will eventually try to re-issue the Pogue......a Pogue model with Grand Seiko finishing would be something


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Travelller said:


> I take it that the SRP77x are regular production models?


In the past before the introduction of SRP77x, its a taboo not to call 6309-704x a turtle. Anyone do that will get some bashing. After the introduction of SRP77x, turtle is the norm. Both are turtles.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

In action, the MM300 strap is very comfy (got an unworn one from Japan).









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

How durable is the original silicone waffle Strap? 
Are signs of use already visible?


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

GTR83 said:


> In action, the MM300 strap is very comfy (got an unworn one from Japan).


I absolutely love this combo. This watch rocks this MM(both 001 and 017) strap


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

doubled (sorry)


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

On SLA019 Strap


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

braidn said:


> I absolutely love this combo. This watch rocks this MM(both 001 and 017) strap


Thanks, I was inspired by some others here to try it, turned out it looks and feels great!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Good morning


----------



## lawrencepassmore (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd love a bracelet for my SLA033.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

jets said:


> I'd love a bracelet for my SLA033.


Found this , don't know if it's suitable for the SLA033, it's 19mm Lug width .

https://www.strapcode.com/products/metal-ss-bcl03-b023


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi guys just looking for opinions....
I've been contemplating picking up a 19mm oyster bracelet from strapcode, straight endlinks. Given the design of the case I think the gap between the case and bracelet shouldn't be too bad looking. I know this watch is so well suited to rubber and natos. Any thoughts on the bracelet?.
Happy Saturday to you all.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Haven't decided if I want a bracelet for my 033 but that would be the one to go for if I did.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ck13 said:


> Hi guys just looking for opinions....
> I've been contemplating picking up a 19mm oyster bracelet from strapcode, straight endlinks. Given the design of the case I think the gap between the case and bracelet shouldn't be too bad looking. I know this watch is so well suited to rubber and natos. Any thoughts on the bracelet?.
> Happy Saturday to you all.
> 
> ...


I would be more inclined to not mate a SS bracelet to the SLA033.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

On daily driver duty this week









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Pulled the trigger and ordered a strapcode 19mm bracelet, hoping to arrive in the next couple of days.
Here's another pic for the thread, at work with the tools and a luxury tool watch.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

It wears the best on perlon for me:


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Does it have a clickball bezel?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a couple of amateur grade lume shots taken with a phone









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bracelet arrived, very pleased. Great fit, with no visible gap between case and bracelet. Please excuse the bad lighting.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

How does parts availability look with these..? Has SEIKO any policy at all on that stuff? I heard something about if you buy it in the EU there's gotta be parts available for at least seven years but don't quote me on that. How does that translate to the land of the brave and free?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

ck13 said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing ck13, looks very good, must have !

Would you mind sharing what clasp you chose ?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*



impalass said:


> Thanks for sharing ck13, looks very good, must have !
> 
> Would you mind sharing what clasp you chose ?


Thanks impalass, I went with the slightly better milled clasp. The one with 6 micro adjusts.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

CK13 I think I'm in love!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

jets said:


> CK13 I think I'm in love!


Yep, I don't think it's coming off the bracelet anytime soon.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

ck13 said:


> Yep, I don't think it's coming off the bracelet anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I didn't think I wanted a bracelet for my SLA033 but I'm in love too !

Found one locally brand new with the Sub type clasp, just have to wait for the seller to return from a business trip, pics soon as possible.

Thanks for the education ck13 !


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Until I get my hands on the StrapCode 19mm Oyster this 20mm Bonetto Cinturini CT 300 is spoiling me with it's comfort and deployment clasp.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

impalass said:


> I didn't think I wanted a bracelet for my SLA033 but I'm in love too !
> 
> Found one locally brand new with the Sub type clasp, just have to wait for the seller to return from a business trip, pics soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks for the education ck13 !


Nice one, I look forward to seeing the pics!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey guys- What spring bars should I use for straps that will not fit the fat original spring bars?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

reeder1 said:


> Hey guys- What spring bars should I use for straps that will not fit the fat original spring bars?


I use 19mm x 1.78mm x 1.1mm, first set I purchased where from twente(o) on the bay, took weeks to arrive. The second set came from outletgoods.com, arrived within a week and the tips seem to fit tighter although both suppliers use the same 1.1 tip size.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sunday morning brew.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

More coffee 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

CK13 great photos man; we need some his-res action with these snaps!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

jets said:


> CK13 great photos man; we need some his-res action with these snaps!


Thanks jets. Haha definitely, just working with the phone at the moment. The camera is in much need of an upgrade.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowpeak (Dec 24, 2012)

#2220 was delivered this morning. Nice start to the weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

The answer to a question I never asked, thanks ck13. 

Very impressive bracelet so far.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

impalass said:


> The answer to a question I never asked, thanks ck13.
> 
> Very impressive so far.
> 
> ...


That Strapcode bracelet looks very nice indeed, does the end link fit snug to the watch or is there a gap.
Perhaps you could indulge me with a close up of that . :-!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

trameline said:


> That Strapcode bracelet looks very nice indeed, does the end link fit snug to the watch or is there a gap.
> Perhaps you could indulge me with a close up of that . :-!


Not that you could tell from my pictures, but the gap is pretty tight.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for your reply and pics, think I will go for one of these |>|>


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

impalass said:


> The answer to a question I never asked, thanks ck13.
> 
> Very impressive bracelet so far.
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

These look amazing, the price makes me nervous though. Seems to be such a lottery getting a faultless Seiko and from experience their customer service is pretty poor.

Awesome pictures 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memcdowe (Dec 26, 2016)

I just picked one of these up from an AD in Nashville, TN. Stumbled across it while there on a day-trip with the fam. Couldn't believe it! They are overnighting it to me Monday.

Which exact Strapcode bracelet is that? I've got several 19mm straps that I think will look great with it but I love a nice bracelet!



impalass said:


> trameline said:
> 
> 
> > That Strapcode bracelet looks very nice indeed, does the end link fit snug to the watch or is there a gap.
> ...


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Memcdowe said:


> I just picked one of these up from an AD in Nashville, TN. Stumbled across it while there on a day-trip with the fam. Couldn't believe it! They are overnighting it to me Monday.
> 
> Which exact Strapcode bracelet is that? I've got several 19mm straps that I think will look great with it but I love a nice bracelet!


It's the Super Oyster 19mm straight end, the lug link is 19mm but the strap measures 20mm with a 20mm clasp of your choice, mine has the Sub type clasp.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

These seem to still be readily available here in the UK and I’m becoming more and more tempted!

I haven’t looked into it too much yet but has anyone managed to get a good discount on one?

Also there appears to be a package I have seen where you get a presentation box with a torch etc was this limited?

Final question, how does it wear compared with the SRP if anyone has both?

Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memcdowe (Dec 26, 2016)

I found the bracelet but don't see where it gives you an option re clasp?



impalass said:


> Memcdowe said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked one of these up from an AD in Nashville, TN. Stumbled across it while there on a day-trip with the fam. Couldn't believe it! They are overnighting it to me Monday.
> ...


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Memcdowe said:


> I found the bracelet but don't see where it gives you an option re clasp?


Look for the same bracelet with other clasps, should be on the same page.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Pic stolen from the other forum, wonder when someone will make something like this for the SLA033 although rubber/silicone straps are in my opinion the most comfortable option for this model.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Took the bracelet off today and put on a blue hirsch carbon strap.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

New Strapcode bracelet on SLA033, not sure yet on this combination, just wished I liked the OEM Rubber more


----------



## Memcdowe (Dec 26, 2016)

I tried several straps on mine today. Come to conclusion that I like the oem best. Comfortable and slight shine that compliments watch. 

I’ll be honest, though. Not completely sold on this watch. I really like it, but not sure (to me) that it is worth the price paid. Luckily I did get a decent discount so I can recoup funds if I decide to, but this one just doesn’t feel as valuable as say....the SLA025 or the Spring Drive Tuna. 

Please don’t stone me. 😬


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

My wife hasn't noticed a single watch on my wrist flipping at least 20-30 watches over 10-12 years.They all look the same to her. Everything from Rolex to Omega to whatever and this watch she noticed recently. Really liked it and especially the OEM waffle strap. I am ordering the strapcode I'll be incognito again.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Trying out this combo.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SLA033. Still on the Strapcode


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Back on the stock strap for now.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Memcdowe said:


> I tried several straps on mine today. Come to conclusion that I like the oem best. Comfortable and slight shine that compliments watch.
> I'll be honest, though. Not completely sold on this watch. I really like it, but not sure (to me) that it is worth the price paid....


No worries - it can't be the "ultimate" watch for everyone and if, in the end, doesn't work for you, then you're better off selling it and using the recuperated funds to get one that does :-!

~~~

_Pics of mine from a few days ago..._


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Memcdowe said:


> I tried several straps on mine today. Come to conclusion that I like the oem best. Comfortable and slight shine that compliments watch.
> 
> I'll be honest, though. Not completely sold on this watch. I really like it, but not sure (to me) that it is worth the price paid. Luckily I did get a decent discount so I can recoup funds if I decide to, but this one just doesn't feel as valuable as say....the SLA025 or the Spring Drive Tuna.
> 
> Please don't stone me. ?


Different horses for different courses, I personally already own the Spring Drive tuna and like it about as much as I do the SLA033. But the SLA025 on the other hand - I don't think I will ever get one, and not just because they are already gone. It's a great watch for sure, I just think the look is not for me. I did get the SLA033 for significantly lower than what I see people quote on here so there's that.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

On the borealis strap today. Very comfy.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Take it out for a spin


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Back on Di Modell Leather, couldn’t get on with the Strapcode Bracelet, going to flip the Bracelet , PM if interested


----------



## Anthracite_dial (Oct 14, 2019)

impalass said:


> Until I get my hands on the StrapCode 19mm Oyster this 20mm Bonetto Cinturini CT 300 is spoiling me with it's comfort and deployment clasp.
> 
> View attachment 14483765
> View attachment 14483767
> View attachment 14483771


Wow love this. Does it dress it up a bit?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes it's more dressy than the OEM strap imo.

Currently I'm enjoying it on a dark brown Hirsch Liberty which dresses it up even more in my eyes.









Edit, In reply to Anthracite_dial.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

On New Kevlar


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Yesterday's TGIF shot :-!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

It's very quiet in here, where is everyone?

I will have to try and save for one of my own since the photos have dried up!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

electorn said:


> It's very quiet in here, where is everyone?
> 
> I will have to try and save for one of my own since the photos have dried up!


My 4 month and 2 week honeymoon continues, this may turn out to be my daily.


----------



## Lowpeak (Dec 24, 2012)

Replaced the original strap and the bracelet I purchased with a Hadley-Roma gator strap...super comfortable and the strap length is perfect.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordofrings (May 15, 2019)

This is a nice example how Seiko can do it the right way. Very nice and attractive watch.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

If I ever become a dollar millionaire, I will buy one of these for sure.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Captain wearing Kevlar !


----------



## lawrencepassmore (Jun 23, 2019)

Same thing for me, the SLA is my new daily instead of my 16600.



impalass said:


> My 4 month and 2 week honeymoon continues, this may turn out to be my daily.
> 
> View attachment 14622745


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SLA033 On New leather and Kevlar Strap .


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

trameline said:


> SLA033 On New leather and Kevlar Strap .


Love that strap! Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

trameline said:


> SLA033 On New leather and Kevlar Strap .


Love that strap! Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

For all the naysayers who complain about the price of this beaut, I say, “don’t buy it”....but if you can afford it, it’s equally if not more competent of a diver watch than a sub at 1/2 the cost....need to put things in perspective....the movement is basically a grand Seiko movement and the polishing and adherence to details makes this well worth the price and an excellent value in my opinion not to mention the history that surrounds this beautiful watch....


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

FSU92grad said:


> Love that strap! Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


I ordered it on Amazon UK , although it was shipped from Amazon USA 
GILDEN Kevlar Watch Band ,


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

SLA033 & SLA021/019 mod


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I just joined the club and it's all thanks to Rob at Topper Jewelers for even having one in stock. My wrist was meant for this.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SLA033 For the Evening.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I just joined the club...


Congrats & welcome to the club :-!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Still going strong.


----------



## lawrencepassmore (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Bumping this thread because there is another unprovoked and (with tongue in cheek) vicious attack on the SLA033 (in another thread) ...,

Time to show some love and who said 19mm lugs are a problem ...?













[


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

impalass said:


> Bumping this thread because there is another unprovoked and (with tongue in cheek) vicious attack on the SLA033 (in another thread) ...,
> 
> Time to show some love and who said 19mm lugs are a problem ...?
> 
> ...


I fear you're tempting that green eyed Monster from the other thread to awaken :-d
Mine says Hi


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

2 weeks without any photo... Time for another bump! It's the turn of my SLA033 to say hi to everyone!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

These are climbing up my priority list quickly. Such a lovely piece.


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

got me too...one on the way in the mail as I type.... :0


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Back on leather .


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

I cant take this new one of the wrist... just really really like it!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Friday's choice_ :-!


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Travelller said:


> _Friday's choice_ :-!


Mine has been my choice for the past week. Awesome to wear, extremely legible under all circumstances (including some nocturnal activities during the Carnevale de Venice), and crazy accurate (it had gained a bit less than 2 seconds. During the whole week).

I am even more satisfied with the SLA033 now than I was when I got it.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

My SLA033 has arrived.

























Very nice flashlight.

















I'm glad I was able to add this impressive watch to my collection.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Glad to have this Naomi Uemura's watch remake which to me is the predecessor to Mitsuro Oba's Landmaster.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TuckandRoll said:


> My SLA033 has arrived ... I'm glad I was able to add this impressive watch to my collection.


Congrats! Love the kit :-!
IIRC, the SLA017 DE edition came with a model Submarine, the SLA025 with a diver's knife and now the SLA033 with that cool torch b-)


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

Recent pick up for me and I'm loving it..Looking forward to some new strap options turning up..


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Had a scare Today I thought I had cross threaded the crown, but all turned out to be okay, my big Plumbers fingers make screwing the crown back in a nightmare task


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

This watch seems to have a lot of threads on the screw down crown like literally twice as much as my MM300 and Emperor Tuna.

I find it's easier to manual wind if you use the edge of your finger tips.

I used to find the pillow case design really ugly looking head on, but now I realized the watch looks amazing if you glance at it from the side at a 45 degree angle.

So it turns out Uemura's Rolex Explorer had its lubricants froze up while in his pocket, and a Japanese journalist gave him a 6105 to wear at the supply point for the rest of his trip. That would explain why past Seiko historical literature never mentioned him wearing this watch (cuz it wasn't his to begin with), but read that he did wear the 300m Professional and 600m Tuna during some of his expeditions.


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

....and it is quite comfortable for the size and weight... was also surprised how comfortable the silicone band is!


----------



## Lowpeak (Dec 24, 2012)

My SLA033 on a Crown and Buckle Chevron...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

On US Tire Tread










Inviato dal mio ASUS_X01BDA utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

In love with her since last summer...









Inviato dal mio ASUS_X01BDA utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

how are all your Uemura's running? happy with mine averaging +1.4 Spd over the last 24 day.....and just coincidentaly my tuna with the same 8l35 posted the exact same (+1.4spd) over 70 days average....


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Mine is at +0.8spd over 12 days average.

Way better than my SLA017, at +7spd, but less than my SBGJ203 at 0.2spd, or my Tudors GMT and Chrono S&G at respectively +0.1spd (over 120 days) and 0.0spd (over 40 days).

But whatever the numbers, I am very happy with this watch. It took some time for me, but I felt hard!


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

wow great numbers...! there is something about the way this watch sits on my wrist that makes it very comfortable and hard to take out of the daily rotation!


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

"To Someone That Loves The Ocean" - Seiko Diver Watch


----------



## moby33 (Nov 5, 2007)

Had one, sold one, now regret it after looking at these pics. Same is true for the SLA025...regrets, regrets, regrets. I'm seeing a pattern here. While I appreciate all these other straps, I've got to say one of the things I like the best about these SLA's are the 19mm OEM silicone waffle. That band was so comfortable and the only "rubber" band I ever really enjoyed wearing on my divers.

Now I'm considering selling my all original '76 6105 to help fund another SLA purchase...but again, I have a feeling the word regret will be in my future again if I did that. God I love/hate these watches.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Dive watch


----------



## lawrencepassmore (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I like that faux click-ball indentures.. It's just a regular unidirectional bezel right?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Like.. How do you aquire so much money? Are you guys in a mexican cartel? I'm not sure even the SLA033 is worth that sacrifice.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> I like that faux click-ball indentures.. It's just a regular unidirectional bezel right?


Definitely unidirectional. Is it a click ball? Not sure, guessing not or they'd mention it? No complaints on smoothness / clicks / feel, super solid.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

subdiver said:


> Dive watch
> 
> View attachment 14932147


What brand waffle strap is that? It looks amazing!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

canyon56 said:


> What brand waffle strap is that? It looks amazing!


Seiko, it´s the OEM-Strap.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*

Any owner feelings one way or another on the upcoming WillardX SPB151/153 releases?

Fwiw, I happened to receive my SLA033 the day these leaked but I am keeping it. It wears so well and is clearly made to an unexpectedly high standard. It's also surprisingly thin for an 8L35 movt. I do wish that it ran a tighter,~+10 now.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

As another owner of a SLA033, I do not have feelings about these watches on a way or another.

I do believe that they are playing in a different field than our watches, with the level of finishing, the materials and the movement. Basically, the SLA033 is a collector's watch while these new models are for anyone wanting to have a new (and a bit revised) 6105.

Funny though, as the owner of a SLA017, I am very much interested by the SPB149, and will definitely get one.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Speaking of the regulation, has anyone has luck with getting Seiko to regulate their SLAxxx to a better spec than ~+10? Would it be worth a stop at the NY boutique?


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

subdiver said:


> Dive watch...


Niiice! b-)


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if the 20mm Staib mesh bracket will fit the SLA?


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Unlikely. The SLA033, as the SLA017, has a lug width of 19mm.


----------



## lawrencepassmore (Jun 23, 2019)

_Speaking of the regulation, has anyone has luck with getting Seiko to regulate their SLAxxx to a better spec than ~+10? Would it be worth a stop at the NY boutique?_

In fact, 8L35 movements are not regulate, but their precision is quite impressive.
I wrote a blog post (in french) about it.
Summary: 76 measures with WatchTracker. In average +0.7 spd. 95% of the measures were between -0.5 and +1.9 spd (+/- 2 standard deviations ).
https://grangeblanche.com/2020/02/13/precision-et-chronometrie/


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I stupidly sold my last SLA033 and have recently rejoined the club with #695. I've never been able to get the right fit with the stock strap which has me debating between a genuine Tropic strap or a Isofrane strap. I think the tropic will pair better while the Iso might provide a higher likelihood for a better fit. Do any SLA owners have experience with either of these options? I may end up just buying both. Images complements of Worn and Wound.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

lawrencepassmore said:


> _Speaking of the regulation, has anyone has luck with getting Seiko to regulate their SLAxxx to a better spec than ~+10? Would it be worth a stop at the NY boutique?_
> 
> In fact, 8L35 movements are not regulate, but their precision is quite impressive.
> I wrote a blog post (in french) about it.
> ...


You mean they are unadjusted during assembly. They are definitely regulated to a certain degree.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

eric198324 said:


> I stupidly sold my last SLA033 and have recently rejoined the club with #695. I've never been able to get the right fit with the stock strap which has me debating between a genuine Tropic strap or a Isofrane strap. I think the tropic will pair better while the Iso might provide a higher likelihood for a better fit. Do any SLA owners have experience with either of these options? I may end up just buying both. Images complements of Worn and Wound.
> 
> View attachment 14955807
> 
> ...


Buy Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar 19/16 and Tire Tread 19/18 rubber straps and am pretty much certain you'll get a great fit with one or even both. I bought both for my SLA033 and like to switch back and forth as each has a different look and fit. Also priced reasonably.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Buy Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar 19/16 and Tire Tread 19/18 rubber straps and am pretty much certain you'll get a great fit with one or even both. I bought both for my SLA033 and like to switch back and forth as each has a different look and fit. Also priced reasonably.


I did the same thing, and have found a perfect match with the tire thread one.

The topic is better suited for the SLA017, it does not look that great on the 033.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

NicoD said:


> I did the same thing, and have found a perfect match with the tire thread one.
> 
> The topic is better suited for the SLA017, it does not look that great on the 033.


To my eye the US Chocolate Bar rubber strap looks great on the SLA033, and I think is reasonably close to the original Willard way back when. The fit of the US Chocolate Bar strap is slightly more snug than that of the US Tire Tread, although the latter might balance better since it is slightly wider (19/18 vs. 19/16). However if I had to choose my favorite of the two, it would be the Chocolate Bar which US communicated to me was his recommendation for the SLA033. However YMMV.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I appreciate the strap suggestions gentlemen! I was a bit antsy to get a couple new straps in the door so I ended up ordering an Iso and tropic style strap from Borealis. I am hoping they both work out but if not, at least they were significantly cheaper than the originals. I'll be sure to post a couple pictures with both straps on.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

5959HH said:


> To my eye the US Chocolate Bar rubber strap looks great on the SLA033, and I think is reasonably close to the original Willard way back when. The fit of the US Chocolate Bar strap is slightly more snug than that of the US Tire Tread, although the latter might balance better since it is slightly wider (19/18 vs. 19/16). However if I had to choose my favorite of the two, it would be the Chocolate Bar which US communicated to me was his recommendation for the SLA033. However YMMV.


Well, the tire tread strap makes the watch fit better on my wrist than the chocolate bar. It's the main reason why I am wearing it instead of the second one.

From a pure historical point of view, the tire tread strap replaced the chocolate bar one on the 6105-8110 (thanks to Anthony Kable for this very interesting article).

And I also happen to love the look of the watch with this strap 

















NB: I cannot say how grateful I am towards UncleSeiko for his bracelets (the original bracelet of my Pogue was too short for my wrist) and straps (both my SLAs are on one of his). Really outstanding quality and historical "rightness"


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*

Don't know about you but finding that I am wearing SLA033 non-stop this week. Seems like the right thing for the _Apocalypse Now_.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

NicoD said:


> Well, the tire tread strap makes the watch fit better on my wrist than the chocolate bar. It's the main reason why I am wearing it instead of the second one.
> 
> From a pure historical point of view, the tire tread strap replaced the chocolate bar one on the 6105-8110 (thanks to Anthony Kable for this very interesting article).
> <snip>
> NB: I cannot say how grateful I am towards UncleSeiko for his bracelets (the original bracelet of my Pogue was too short for my wrist) and straps (both my SLAs are on one of his). Really outstanding quality and historical "rightness"


Very interesting article and thanks for sharing. Although I've not ordered any of Uncle Seiko's SS bracelets, I've bought several of his rubber straps in 19mm, 20mm and 22mm. For whatever reason his GL831 straps seem to fit better than any of his others, particularly his 22mm GL831 short strap on my PADI Turtle. Unfortunately he does not offer GL831 in 19mm size. Obviously I'm not obsessed with historical accuracy.

Anyhow it's nice to rotate US Tire Tread and Chocolate Bar straps on a SLA033, Tire Tread today.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Very interesting article and thanks for sharing.


You're welcome!

Anthony's website is a goldmine for anyone interested in Seiko as a whole. His knowledge is impressive, to say the least. And I am not even talking about the guides he publishes at the end of the year with all (and I mean, really all) models that both Seiko and Grand Seiko released over the past 12 months. Including all the JDM ones!


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

nitron135 said:


> Don't know about you but finding that I am wearing SLA033 non-stop this week. Seems like the right thing for the _Apocalypse Now_. Har har har.
> 
> A super comfortable diver on a rubber strap seems the right thing for the constant hand washing..


I bought this watch last month at the local mall knowing it could be my last.

A month later the stores there are mostly closed.

Apocalypse Now indeed LOL!


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Anyhow it's nice to rotate US Tire Tread and Chocolate Bar straps on a SLA033, Tire Tread today.


I see we had the same idea. Mine on the chocolate bar today ;-)


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Second time around is complete and utter love. For what these are trading at I believe it's an absolute bargain. I know I am preaching the the quire here but this compared to a Black Bay 58, there's no comparison!! This watch has it all; fit and finish, accuracy, bezel action, and historic relevance. I feel lucky to own one again.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

NicoD said:


> ... From a pure historical point of view, the tire tread strap replaced the chocolate bar one on the 6105-8110 (thanks to Anthony Kable for this very interesting article)...


T4S :-!


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is mine, see you!


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is mine.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Morning dip


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)

Just bought mine from Honolulu together with a new blue alpinistfrom the dealer's collection! Great souvenirs and great additions to a wonderful trip there!!!









Sent from my SM-G950N using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

NicoD said:


> Well, the tire tread strap makes the watch fit better on my wrist than the chocolate bar. It's the main reason why I am wearing it instead of the second one.
> 
> From a pure historical point of view, the tire tread strap replaced the chocolate bar one on the 6105-8110 (thanks to Anthony Kable for this very interesting article).
> 
> ...


Looks pretty spiffy on the tire. How pliable is it? I have the US chocolate strap, and I love how soft and flexible it is. Is the tire comparable to it, or does it wear stiffer?


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

TheJubs said:


> Looks pretty spiffy on the tire. How pliable is it? I have the US chocolate strap, and I love how soft and flexible it is. Is the tire comparable to it, or does it wear stiffer?


I have both, and the tire tread strap is more pliable and less stiffy than the chocolate bar.

From my point of view, the chocolate bar strap is the less comfortable one.
Yes, it's possible


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> Morning dip












What a difference a day makes..


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

Add Joe Rogan to the club


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

That's amazing! Never loved Joe Rogan more than I do at this moment. Happy to be apart of the club.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

NicoD said:


> I have both, and the tire tread strap is more pliable and less stiffy than the chocolate bar.
> 
> From my point of view, the chocolate bar strap is the less comfortable one.
> Yes, it's possible


Interesting! Might have to pick one up then. I've had mine on the Chocolate since pretty much day 1, so I'm looking to switch it up a bit.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Mine today while preparing lunch. This watch is growing on me more and more every day.

It is the first watch that does it


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I want one too :-(( how do I mortgage someone else's house, is it even possible?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> I want one too :-(( how do I mortgage someone else's house, is it even possible?





Tickstart said:


> That reminds me, the reason I never bought the turtle is because SEIKO messed up the case and elongated it and made it the size of a helipad. I really hope this one fits better on the wrist as I'm just a 6'3 scandinavian man, not Harambe.


Now wants an SLA033. I know I can be a bit of a nob on here with some of the stuff I say but you take the cake.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Now wants an SLA033. I know I can be a bit of a nob on here with some of the stuff I say but you take the cake.


For the record I thought that people getting these were nuts until I tried it on..


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> For the record I thought that people getting these were nuts until I tried it on..


That's funny, because I thought people getting these were even more nuts after trying one on. But what I'm referring to is he thinks the Turtle is way too big, and the SLA033 is at least as big as the Turtle. Pretty sure it's the same case diameter with a longer lug to lug, i.e. massive. Tickstart I don't think that's the watch for you.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> That's funny, because I thought people getting these were even more nuts after trying one on.


Hah, why??

And, I think my hype for the lesser SLA is because I so dearly want it to fill that 6105 void in my heart. But I think it will not. The SLA033 is the true 6105. It's too expensive and it's too big and it hurts to realize. Much like how Puck Moonen will never be my girlfriend.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> That's funny, because I thought people getting these were even more nuts after trying one on.


It's an acquired taste.

I had the same position than you. Then I tried one on. And I switched sides in a heartbeat


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> Hah, why??
> 
> And, I think my hype for the lesser SLA is because I so dearly want it to fill that 6105 void in my heart. But I think it will not. The SLA033 is the true 6105. It's too expensive and it's too big and it hurts to realize.


You know what, I'm not sure what is the true modern 6105 anymore. In some ways I think the new SPB model is, because the price is a lot closer to the original and it's not as much of a what I would consider to be a luxury watch like the SLA is. I think they've done a pretty good job with that one and kind of see it as the real revival of the 6105.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That sounds like something I would say to justify buying one. It is true in many respects though, a truer beat rate movement for example.. But the looks of it is obviously the only important thing. Although, as I said at some point I do think the bigger hands of the new fake 6105 are more proportional. AEÄÖllsdfv we'll see what happens.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Anyway I'm out of here, I don't own one and don't want to further interfere with this thread.


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I was initally opposed based on just the pictures. Once I saw one in the flesh, I instantly became a convert. If only I had the disposable cash at the moment.

At least now I know who Puck Moonen is now. Thread is totally worth it just for that tidbit.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> Anyway I'm out of here, I don't own one and don't want to further interfere with this thread.


||>


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

After owning and experiencing this watch I am attempting to think through my thoughts regarding a best of list for Seiko divers. I don't feel I am in position to properly rank them due to the fact I haven't owned the SLA017 or SLA025. I can say the SLA033 is the best Seiko dive watch I've ever own and I've owned almost every other Seiko diver. I'd be interested to hear other owners thoughts.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

*The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*



eric198324 said:


> After owning and experiencing this watch I am attempting to think through my thoughts regarding a best of list for Seiko divers. I don't feel I am in position to properly rank them due to the fact I haven't owned the SLA017 or SLA025. I can say the SLA033 is the best Seiko dive watch I've ever own and I've owned almost every other Seiko diver. I'd be interested to hear other owners thoughts.


Except for the difficult to access deeply recessed crown, the SLA033 is perfect in every other aspect.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*



eric198324 said:


> After owning and experiencing this watch I am attempting to think through my thoughts regarding a best of list for Seiko divers. I don't feel I am in position to properly rank them due to the fact I haven't owned the SLA017 or SLA025. I can say the SLA033 is the best Seiko dive watch I've ever own and I've owned almost every other Seiko diver. I'd be interested to hear other owners thoughts.


Having all three as well as the SBDX001 I couldn't choose one as they all have their charm and merits. :-!



5959HH said:


> Except for the difficult to access deeply recessed crown, the SLA033 is perfect in every other aspect.


That... and like the 017/025, the "DiaShield" (DLC-type coating) which is no where near "diamond like" in my own experience. This is an issue with all three of the aforementioned SLAs and I'm not surprised that the 2020 blue set does not have the DLC... ;-)


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

NicoD said:


> As another owner of a SLA033, I do not have feelings about these watches on a way or another.
> 
> I do believe that they are playing in a different field than our watches, with the level of finishing, the materials and the movement. Basically, the SLA033 is a collector's watch while these new models are for anyone wanting to have a new (and a bit revised) 6105.
> 
> Funny though, as the owner of a SLA017, I am very much interested by the SPB149, and will definitely get one.


I relate to this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

eric198324 said:


> After owning and experiencing this watch I am attempting to think through my thoughts regarding a best of list for Seiko divers. I don't feel I am in position to properly rank them due to the fact I haven't owned the SLA017 or SLA025. I can say the SLA033 is the best Seiko dive watch I've ever own and I've owned almost every other Seiko diver. I'd be interested to hear other owners thoughts.


I think out of the three models Seiko probably got the most things right on the SLA033. Even though personally I find the other two to be much more attractive looking, despite being a little too thick.

My SLA033 has been getting the most wrist time out of all my few watches, and it's not even the highest end (well it did cost me the most money even adjusted for inflation for the other ones).

But somehow it reminds me greatly of the 7002 I sometimes wore as a kid to swimming and fishing and that's all it matters. Good times!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Is there any confirmation as to what the bezel insert of the sla033 is made from?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

nitron135 said:


> Is there any confirmation as to what the bezel insert of the sla033 is made from?


"Confirmation" ... ? It's a plain-jane Al insert that happens to be polished or otherwise coated to give it a bit more sheen than the standard Al bezel found on say, a Submariner. |>


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Travelller said:


> "Confirmation" ... ? It's a plain-jane Al insert that happens to be polished or otherwise coated to give it a bit more sheen than the standard Al bezel found on say, a Submariner. |>


Is that right? It seems very scratch resistant for an aluminum bezel. There is wear elsewhere but zero on the bezel as of yet for mine.

From Fratello - _Bezel-wise, the Seiko SLA033 1970 Diver upgrades to uni-directional and adds a hard-wearing painted glossy bezel insert (Seiko never truly tells us what this is, but I've asked at the boutiques)_


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Travelller said:


> ...It's a plain-jane Al insert that happens to be polished *or otherwise coated *to give it a bit more sheen than the standard Al bezel





nitron135 said:


> Fratello: "and adds a hard-wearing painted glossy bezel insert (Seiko never truly tells us what this is, but I've asked at the boutiques)"[/I]


Ok... so I suggested coated just to give it more of a shine but it could very well be that it's similar to their DiaShield case coating which is a clear PVD coating :think:
The problem is that if Robrt-Jan's team asked and didn't get a reply... well, you'll have to turn to a JDM Blog or we have to hope that a Japanese-speaking WUS-member who also frequents said blogs will have read something on the topic ;-)

In any event, I agree that the bezel-inserts (I have four) appear to be more resistant :-!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Travelller said:


> Ok... so I suggested coated just to give it more of a shine but it could very well be that it's similar to their DiaShield case coating which is a clear PVD coating :think:
> The problem is that if Robrt-Jan's team asked and didn't get a reply... well, you'll have to turn to a JDM Blog or we have to hope that a Japanese-speaking WUS-member who also frequents said blogs will have read something on the topic ;-)
> 
> In any event, I agree that the bezel-inserts (I have four) appear to be more resistant :-!


If it actually helps, it's probably not diashield


----------



## Bronco119 (Feb 21, 2020)

Iconic!!!! Jealous of you all. The saving has begun.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*

I am stuck upstate NY during this crazy time. Luckily next to a ski hill with enough snow to hike & ski it . Turns out that that normally-longish strap is perfect for moving sla033 to the outside of a jacket. Just under the cuff of the glove. Nice.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you think? 
Is the SLA033 made for scuba diving, like the MM300?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

subdiver said:


> What do you think?
> Is the SLA033 made for scuba diving, like the MM300?


Yes made for diving like a G-Shock, 1000m for that matter.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

As long as you’re not diving deeper than 600 feet or so you’re good to go with the SLA033!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I know I am very late to the party. Just when I thought all SLA033 had been sold out, I found one at a very reasonable price. Sorry for the blurry picture. I literally just received it and posting a picture as soon as I took it out of the box. I always wanted a 6105 for the past 10 years. I am very happy to own one now !


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

freshprincechiro said:


> ...I found one at a very reasonable price. I always wanted a 6105 for the past 10 years. I am very happy to own one now !


Congrats & enjoy 
Plz be sure to post a wristshot when you get a chance :-!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*

A very nice reissue. How is the legibility of the lume on the smaller hands at night for older eyes?

EDIT: particularly around 4:30 am.

.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*



powerband said:


> A very nice reissue. How is the legibility of the lume on the smaller hands at night for older eyes?
> 
> EDIT: particularly around 4:30 am.
> 
> ...


My SLA033 has been my daily for the past year, the lume on the hands at 4:30am is excellent for my 66 year old eyes..


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Good at 16.30 as well.STAY SAFE


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

When the SLA033 is placed flat on its caseback, do the lug-ends curve down enough to touch the table? Just curious about the degree of the lug curvature. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

The case is protected by the the end of the rubber band, it's not very visible but it doesn't sit on the back or its lugs.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

travisbest said:


> The case is protected by the the end of the rubber band, it's not very visible but it doesn't sit on the back or its lugs.
> 
> View attachment 15092785


Thank you for this reply and the picture. So it appears the lugs do wrap down nicely to contour the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I really like everything about this watch.

I just don't like the rubber strap it came with. it is too long and shows tail on a small wrist like mine. I put on a 19mm leather strap from Hirsch and placed a GS deployant clasp on it. I like the look !


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SLA033 On New Leather Strap,I'm also not keen on the rubber strap .


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*

After a day of wearing, I decided to take the caseback sticker off, making it officially mine. One of the best things about owning a new watch is the moment you make the decision that you're keeping it.




























No picture on the Internet has successfully shown how well this watch wears on a smaller wrist like mine. Like an exaggerated nose on a face, a watch always appears bigger in a wristshot, unless taken by a pro-photographer with proper photography tools. Otherwise, one just has to have faith in the claims from those who came before that this watch wears smaller than its dimensions... and it truly does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Re: MM300 Strap

For those who switched to the MM300 strap, have you found that the wedging of the 20mm strap into a 19mm space has restricted how the strap normally swivels? Has this given you any problems during wear? (Like forcing the springbars out of place? Though I can't imagine how this is mechanically possible.)

I do love how the MM300 looks on the watch.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

This just arrived this morning


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Loving this watch


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

I love the green, I’m tempted but I’m worried how they might fit... seeing as I can’t try one on any time soon. How does it wear in comparison to the turtle?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Do you guys think the finishing of the dial is better than an mm300? I can't tell because I never had a loupe when I still owned the mm300. Or how do you think it compares to other seikos?

View attachment IMG_20200515_111525_1589506557383.jpg

View attachment IMG_20200515_111616_1589506571268.jpg


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

riceknight said:


> Do you guys think the finishing of the dial is better than an mm300? I can't tell because I never had a loupe when I still owned the mm300. Or how do you think it compares to other seikos?


I've not had the mm300 but have spent a little time with a loupe and sla033 and it's great with one exception. The second hand is finished to a different standard than the minute and hour. Those are is GS-level, second hand not so much. I love the stoplight style and you really can't see any difference without a loupe, but still not sure what to make of it. Only one review I've seen mentioned that.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Is the quality of the SLA033 better than SLA021 /023 ?
I think for scuba diving are the Marinemaster‘s „more“ divewatch.


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

*The SLA033 "New Willard" Owner Thread*

I don't own an SLA033, but I just have to say that I love how much effort Seiko put in to make sure the reissue was as faithful as possible to the original while employing modern materials and movement. I wish they had done the same for the 6159-7000/7001 reissue.

I'll get my Willard eventually 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

subdiver said:


> Is the quality of the SLA033 better than SLA021 /023 ?
> I think for scuba diving are the Marinemaster's „more" divewatch.


The quality of all three are the same, the straps will differ and they are a question of taste.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Travelller said:


> The quality of all three are the same, the straps will differ and they are a question of taste.


Humm I find SLA033 bezel turns so much nicer than MM300. In terms of dial and casing finish yes they are pretty similar.

How's the bezel feel with the SLA017 and SLA025 compare to SLA033?


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

I had SLA033 and SLA017. SLA033 bezel works much better - clicks are more precise and tighter, much less play than SLA017 bezel has.
In my experience bezel action SLA033 > SBDX017 > SLA017 > SKX009.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the SLA033, SLA025 and SLA017, the 033 has the best bezel clicks followed by the 025 with the 017 coming in last.

I love my Seikos but the bezel action could be improved imo.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

bad picture quality-wise, but proportions come out well.
Willard 2.0 on 7.1 inch (18cm) wrist.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Love the Willard 2.0!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

EEWatch said:


> I love the green, I'm tempted but I'm worried how they might fit... seeing as I can't try one on any time soon. How does it wear in comparison to the turtle?


It wears better I think- just my opinion...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Just a quick overview of this beauty I made - hope you guys like it 

Seikos SLA033 Captain Willard


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

what's the part number for SLA033's spring bar?

thank you!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

TCWU said:


> what's the part number for SLA033's spring bar?
> 
> thank you!


I don't have the part number. However when I ordered a couple of 19mm Uncle Seiko rubber straps (chocolate bar and tropic), I also ordered an extra set of 19mm Fat Boy Spring Bars if that helps.


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I don't have the part number. However when I ordered a couple of 19mm Uncle Seiko rubber straps (chocolate bar and tropic), I also ordered an extra set of 19mm Fat Boy Spring Bars if that helps.


probably C190FS
thank you

I am putting notes on my bars
getting confused 
I have 4 kinds

S210CS
C200FS
C190FS
C220FS


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

TCWU said:


> probably C190FS
> thank you
> 
> I am putting notes on my bars
> ...


You're likely more detailed in your thinking than I am. For what it's worth, thus far I have been very impressed with Uncle Seiko's products and service. Should you order from him, remember the coupon WISDEAL for a 10% discount on any order you might place. I've bought multiple straps and spring bars from US for my 22mm PADI Turtle, 20mm SPB087 and 19mm SLA033 and have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Enjoying the final quiet days of the lockdown with a book.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Damn, I absolutely LOVE this watch!

FYI, the lug-tips DO NOT overhang my 6.5-inch wrist. I wish there were a way to take cellphone pics that don't exaggerate the size of the watch.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

powerband said:


> Love the *Willard 2.0*


Actually, that's pretty cool nickname


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Just swapped on a Blue Tropic to give it a bit of the SLA037 trim.

Also noticed that the original silicon waffle has metal tubes internally to hold the fat bars - pretty nice design.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

nitron135 said:


> Just swapped on a Blue Tropic to give it a bit of the SLA037 trim.
> 
> Also noticed that the original silicon waffle has metal tubes internally to hold the fat bars - pretty nice design.


Nice is that an uncle seiko strap?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nice is that an uncle seiko strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Borealis 20mm


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the good fortune to become an owner today .

Cheers, my friends!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

AEC said:


> I have the good fortune to become an owner today .
> 
> Cheers, my friends!


That's great. Congrats! It's a mechanically solid and attractive watch. Wear it for decades.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

New Micah Dirksen Vintager "Sahara" 19/18 custom strap.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> New Micah Dirksen Vintager "Sahara" 19/18 custom strap.


Huh, an interesting look, very different from stock rubber. Nice choice.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

5959HH said:


> New Micah Dirksen Vintager "Sahara" 19/18 custom strap.


That works great! Where can I get one just like that?
Thanks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

powerband said:


> That works great! Where can I get one just like that?
> Thanks.


vintagerstraps.com
Mine is the "Sahara" but also look at the "Midnight Mahogany" as well.

Addendum: couple more.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

subdiver said:


> What do you think about the Iso-Style ?
> 
> View attachment 14323157


Anything looks good on these but I'm partial to the waffle and chocolate bar straps.


----------



## JJM321 (Jun 29, 2014)

#924 reporting for duty. In formation with its squad and the rest of the platoon.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anyone tried nato green rubber?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Never heard of these before but looks awesome ?

Will have to pick one up when it gets a little cooler where I'm at.



5959HH said:


> New Micah Dirksen Vintager "Sahara" 19/18 custom strap.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine arrives Wednesday. I’ll post up here after I wipe the drool off it!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

NardinNut said:


> Mine arrives Wednesday. I'll post up here after I wipe the drool off it!


Can't wait to see it glistening after the spit-shine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SLA033 On Grey Leather


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Got to spend some time with a 033 lately. Wish my 017 had this bezel action 
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

FedEx just brought me a present. It's a Willard Wednesday!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

FSU92grad said:


> For all the naysayers who complain about the price of this beaut, I say, "don't buy it"....but if you can afford it, it's equally if not more competent of a diver watch than a sub at 1/2 the cost....need to put things in perspective....the movement is basically a grand Seiko movement and the polishing and adherence to details makes this well worth the price and an excellent value in my opinion not to mention the history that surrounds this beautiful watch....


My wife, who had monopolized my Sub 114060 several years ago, now wants to trade me for this one. I said no.

As far as I'm concerned, this watch is a freaking bargain.

Here it is, under the burning California sky.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

thejames1 said:


> Got to spend some time with a 033 lately. Wish my 017 had this bezel action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel action on the 033 is like silk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

powerband said:


> My wife, who had monopolized my Sub 114060 several years ago, now wants to trade me for this one. I said no.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, this watch is a freaking bargain.
> 
> ...


Freaking bargain is right. Seems to have slipped just below 3k in personal sales at the moment. With more recent SLA pricing and how just-right 033 is, a total steal.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I love this watch


----------



## Lowpeak (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Lowpeak said:


> Awesome watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sure as heck is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

powerband said:


> My wife, who had monopolized my Sub 114060 several years ago, now wants to trade me for this one. I said no.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, this watch is a freaking bargain.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic !!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

powerband said:


> My wife, who had monopolized my Sub 114060 several years ago, now wants to trade me for this one. I said no.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, this watch is a freaking bargain.
> 
> ...


you said NO to your wife?

what if she also says NO?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

New club member...freshly purchased today, stickers peeled, and right on the wrist. 

Really enjoying this one so far!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Pongster said:


> you said NO to your wife?
> 
> what if she also says NO?


Of course, she'd win. And I'd be in the dog house wearing a 55mm Invicta as punishment


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've rocked this 24/7 since Friday morning. It's supremely comfortable.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I've rocked this 24/7 since Friday morning. It's supremely comfortable.


Yes, to my surprise and despite its dimensions, it's fantastically comfortable. One of the most comfortable sport watches I've worn in my life... and I've worn literally hundreds.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

A case-shape DNA from decades ago, still loved today.










----------
~Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Captain in the Blighty Sunshine


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't get over how much I admire the SLA033.










----------
~Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh yes, but it does not seem that popular at the moment. There are still new ones around, for much less than I paid. 
That was the same with the SLA017, but now prices have increased.

Anyway, last week I bought a second SLA033. Well, you never know what happens. This watch is a piece of art, one of those timeless designs in watch cosmos.

We'll see how long it will take the "experts" to appreciate it.

Meanwhile we keep on enjoying ;-)



powerband said:


> I can't get over how much I admire the SLA033.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

a to the k said:


> Oh yes, but it does not seem that popular at the moment. There are still new ones around, for much less than I paid.
> That was the same with the SLA017, but now prices have increased.
> 
> Anyway, last week I bought a second SLA033. Well, you never know what happens. This watch is a piece of art, one of those timeless designs in watch cosmos.
> ...


I definitely have seriously considered purchasing a second one brand new. Congrats.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA033 today on a Micah Dirksen Vintager "Sahara" strap


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

This is one of those watches that'll look better when it's seen some use.


----------



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

Not too bad when shiny as well...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks great in any environment and any ambience.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

a solid pair!


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

To all SLA033 owners... can show the back of your beloved SLA033 ?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

mauiguy said:


> Not too bad when shiny as well...


Beautiful shots!!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Phew, just finished a stroll through 26 pages of this rather wonderfully picturesque thread, just in time for me to start my honeymoon phase with the new-to-me SBDX031. Excited to join the gang, better late than never, right. I thought it looked really good in the pictures, but boy, it's a whole different ballgame on the wrist. Sensational. But I'm preaching to the choir. Bezel alignment is very close on mine, but as my luck with Seikos would have it, still not perfect. However, I got over it the moment I turned the bezel. Easily the best bezel action I've felt in any watch, period. The seconds hand is, as have been discussed and as odd as it seems, not polished up to par with the rest, but the overall dial and handset are just so well executed and implemented I'm finding it difficult to nitpick. But not impossible, as I wish the Seiko logo was applied, despite Seiko's claim regarding durability, and that the lume was applied more evenly on mine. Speaking of lume, scratch that, no need. Having had a chance to handle the Willard-X I'll forgive the too narrow of a bevel on this crystal, the double-domed crystal is just that delicious. Last, but certainly not least, based on my previous experiences with various Seiko rubber straps, I thought I'd be prying to get the stock straps off immediately. To my surprise, the stock straps are nothing short of fantastic. While I'm still not the biggest fan of metal keepers, I like it so much I managed to source another one as a backup. But being a strap junkie I've also ordered WJean's ZLM01, XGL731, and GL721 reproductions to try. The honeymoon phase is so strong with this one it actually got me driving out to the AD to check out the aforementioned Willard-X. And had it not been for the bezel misalignment, however contradictory and trifling that may seem, I probably would've ended up with two Willards. In hindsight it's probably for the best, I should probably wait to see what Seiko has in store for the Willard-X in 2021. Not much else to say except please excuse the injustice I'm serving the Willard with my photography skills, or lack thereof, hereafter.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Willard owners, come out, come out, wherever you are!

One happy owner's update, it's been consistently running +1 spd. ?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Here I am


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

Has anyone figured out if the Willard X bracelet looks decent on the 033? I know it’s got to be filed a mm to fit but can’t seem to find that thread...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing mine today on a Micah Dirksen Vintager 19/18 "Sahara" leather strap.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

trameline said:


> Here I am
> View attachment 15517254





5959HH said:


> Wearing mine today on a Micah Dirksen Vintager 19/18 "Sahara" leather strap.


Looking very classy on leather! ?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kritameth said:


> Looking very classy on leather!


Thanks. The 4mm thick 19/18 Micah Dirksen Vintager strap does a great job of supporting and distributing the weight of the watch head.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Question to all you Willard owners out there. Has anyone experienced any trouble/issues with the power reserve being much shorter than the 50 hour quote? I feel I've sufficiently manually wound the Willard before strapping it on for daily wear, occasionally wearing my other Seiko's for intermittent periods throughout the day, and coming back to the Willard for the majority of wear. On two occasions now I've found the Willard stopped well short of the 50 hour power reserve. Has anyone else run into this issue? If so, was there anything you did that corrected the issue? 

I just acquired the watch new from Timeless and it's been sitting in there safe for quite some time. I assumed it would take some break-in to narrow in the timing, but didn't expect any power reserve problems. Could this power reserve issue/trouble is due to it being unworn for a long period as well?

Any advice and or feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. The 4mm thick 19/18 Micah Dirksen Vintager strap does a great job of supporting and distributing the weight of the watch head.


Man, I wish I hadn't look into this. Even without a Panerai, his straps look so top-notch, along with the guarantee and how much he stands behind his straps, I can already feel myself about to order a few. The Willow Horween on the Willard might be a very odd, but interesting combo.











eric198324 said:


> Question to all you Willard owners out there. Has anyone experienced any trouble/issues with the power reserve being much shorter than the 50 hour quote? I feel I've sufficiently manually wound the Willard before strapping it on for daily wear, occasionally wearing my other Seiko's for intermittent periods throughout the day, and coming back to the Willard for the majority of wear. On two occasions now I've found the Willard stopped well short of the 50 hour power reserve. Has anyone else run into this issue? If so, was there anything you did that corrected the issue?
> 
> I just acquired the watch new from Timeless and it's been sitting in there safe for quite some time. I assumed it would take some break-in to narrow in the timing, but didn't expect any power reserve problems. Could this power reserve issue/trouble is due to it being unworn for a long period as well?
> 
> Any advice and or feedback would be greatly appreciated.


I haven't monitored mine for PR yet, but have you tried hand-winding until fully wound and just letting it sit?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kritameth said:


> Man, I wish I hadn't look into this. Even without a Panerai, his straps look so top-notch, along with the guarantee and how much he stands behind his straps, I can already feel myself about to order a few. The Willow Horween on the Willard might be a very odd, but interesting combo.
> View attachment 15527361


I've seen the Willow Horween that might be too green but have considered his Swami with black stitching:









Also have considered his Corojo with tan or black stitching: 









Also his Dublin Horween with either tan or black stitching, probably black:









Micah is definitely a really nice guy with whom to do business. He's the best!!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

5959HH said:


> I've seen the Willow Horween that might be too green but have considered his Swami with black stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions @5959HH, and good call on the Willow Horween. ? This will be a fun challenge!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kritameth said:


> Thank you for the suggestions @5959HH, and good call on the Willow Horween.  This will be a fun challenge!


It's all about the proper contrast. Correct skin as well as stitching.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

trameline said:


> View attachment 15527942
> View attachment 15527943


🍻🍻🍻



NardinNut said:


>


😍😍 I'm still waiting for my wjean tire tread. What brand is yours?


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

kritameth said:


> I'm still waiting for my wjean tire tread. What brand is yours?


Uncle seiko


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

NardinNut said:


> Uncle seiko





NardinNut said:


>


Beautiful! Thank you. It's been some time since the order was shipped from Canada, no tracking, so if it's somehow lost I'll reach out to US.


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

NardinNut said:


>


Wonderful shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I am currently watching, impatiently, a tracking app to give me a clue to when my 033 will land in the UK. Its been 3 days now and still in Germany. Cannot wait to see it in the flesh, and pair it up with my 017 (and the SPB151)!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes!! Arrived today and very pleased with the 033. I did find the crown a little tricky to use whilst winding the watch, but setting the time/date was fine.

It looks fantastic in the hand, and I am glad I bit the bullet and ordered it.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Any tips on how to remove the rotating bezel?


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I just wouldn't want to remove it (bezel) myself. I popped one off my Sumo but couldn't get it back on. I had to send it to someone with a press. Caution required I would say.


----------



## moby33 (Nov 5, 2007)

Why do I look at this thread as I've been so good staying away from pulling the trigger on the new Willard...but it's getting harder and harder. As an owner of a restored '76 6105, I absolutely love the style...but would never dream of taking my 6105 in the water. Hence the reason I got the SLA033 when it came out, but quickly flipped as I preferred my SLA025 more and couldn't justify both SLAs in the stable. Then Seiko went and dropped the new Willard just to make it painful for me to stay away. I've been able to hold out so far, but not sure how much longer that will last. Black or green in the most challenging question for me at this time? Damn you Seiko!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

moby33 said:


> Why do I look at this thread as I've been so good staying away from pulling the trigger on the new Willard...but it's getting harder and harder. As an owner of a restored '76 6105, I absolutely love the style...but would never dream of taking my 6105 in the water. Hence the reason I got the SLA033 when it came out, but quickly flipped as I preferred my SLA025 more and couldn't justify both SLAs in the stable. Then Seiko went and dropped the new Willard just to make it painful for me to stay away. I've been able to hold out so far, but not sure how much longer that will last. Black or green in the most challenging question for me at this time? Damn you Seiko!


I think the green, and blue for that matter, would be a really refreshing addition to any Seiko collection. I don't mean to be an enabler, but...


----------



## moby33 (Nov 5, 2007)

kritameth said:


> I think the green, and blue for that matter, would be a really refreshing addition to any Seiko collection. I don't mean to be an enabler, but...
> View attachment 15547168


Ha, ha...damn you!


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

moby33 said:


> Why do I look at this thread as I've been so good staying away from pulling the trigger on the new Willard...but it's getting harder and harder. As an owner of a restored '76 6105, I absolutely love the style...but would never dream of taking my 6105 in the water. Hence the reason I got the SLA033 when it came out, but quickly flipped as I preferred my SLA025 more and couldn't justify both SLAs in the stable. Then Seiko went and dropped the new Willard just to make it painful for me to stay away. I've been able to hold out so far, but not sure how much longer that will last. Black or green in the most challenging question for me at this time? Damn you Seiko!


Just do it!


----------



## moby33 (Nov 5, 2007)

NardinNut said:


> Just do it!


That's just mean...but thank you, great pic! How people can't absolutely love Seiko divers is a real head scratcher to me?! I mean look at each of those watches in your pic...absolutely gorgeous! I often marvel how those design elements were created literally decades ago, yet still look just as good and fresh today.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Serial number 1938 reporting in! Made a thick leather strap with Naomi Uemura initials for it and loving the watch from day one!


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Niko said:


> Serial number 1938 reporting in! Made a thick leather strap with Naomi Uemura initials for it and loving the watch from day one!
> View attachment 15547974
> 
> View attachment 15547975
> ...


Love the look of that strap


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

On EO now


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Finally got around to fitting WJean's Chocolate Bar onto Willy. 











NardinNut said:


> On EO now


Hey, pretty nice! 20mm?


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

kritameth said:


> Finally got around to fitting WJean's Chocolate Bar onto Willy.
> View attachment 15549086
> 
> 
> Hey, pretty nice! 20mm?


Yes, but she makes 19mm. Already had this 20mm one to try out


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

NardinNut said:


> Yes, but she makes 19mm. Already had this 20mm one to try out


20mm might actually look better proportioned. Unfortunately my EO's are 22mm, and I'm way past my budget for this year. 😅


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Took the Willy swimming today. Water temp 3C/37F


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Niko said:


> Took the Willy swimming today. Water temp 3C/37F
> View attachment 15554610
> 
> View attachment 15554611


Is that swimming temperature in Finland?! 😂😂 Right on! 🍻🍻


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

kritameth said:


> Is that swimming temperature in Finland?! ?? Right on! ??


Indeed? And when it's frozen we cut a hole in it to continue?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine is now running +/- 1 sec a day. Amazing just like my 9S55 when that was new.


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Just bought the SLA039. Will get here in few days. How does it compare to the 033 as far as comfort on the wrist? Does it feel too top heavy? I have the 037 so I know how awesome the quality and ever bright steel is, just apprehensive about the feel of it. The 033 is big but hides it well and is soooo comfortable on the wrist. Hoping the 039 will be similar but I'm sure it will feel more top heavy being 1.7mm thicker and mono block.

Side note, as amazing as the new SLA037 is, the 033 is by far my favorite. It has actually become one of my all time favorite pieces. I always look forward to wearing it. Hoping the 039's more toolish demeanor over the 037 will invoke the same feeling I get wearing the 033


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

NardinNut said:


> Just bought the SLA039. Will get here in few days. How does it compare to the 033 as far as comfort on the wrist? Does it feel too top heavy? I have the 037 so I know how awesome the quality and ever bright steel is, just apprehensive about the feel of it. The 033 is big but hides it well and is soooo comfortable on the wrist. Hoping the 039 will be similar but I'm sure it will feel more top heavy being 1.7mm thicker and mono block.
> 
> Side note, as amazing as the new SLA037 is, the 033 is by far my favorite. It has actually become one of my all time favorite pieces. I always look forward to wearing it. Hoping the 039's more toolish demeanor over the 037 will invoke the same feeling I get wearing the 033


Great question. When the SLA039 came out, I had zero interest, primarily because of the thickness on paper. Once I tried it on, I was smitten.

I have the 033, 037, and 039, and of them, the 039's gotten the most wrist time the last few months. It's undoubtedly a large block of steel and thick on the wrist, but with the monobloc case and comfortable silicone strap, sits very comfortably in place on my wrist. It's a total unexpected pleasure, tho I enjoy all three immensely.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

NardinNut said:


> Just bought the SLA039. Will get here in few days. How does it compare to the 033 as far as comfort on the wrist? Does it feel too top heavy? I have the 037 so I know how awesome the quality and ever bright steel is, just apprehensive about the feel of it. The 033 is big but hides it well and is soooo comfortable on the wrist. Hoping the 039 will be similar but I'm sure it will feel more top heavy being 1.7mm thicker and mono block.
> 
> Side note, as amazing as the new SLA037 is, the 033 is by far my favorite. It has actually become one of my all time favorite pieces. I always look forward to wearing it. Hoping the 039's more toolish demeanor over the 037 will invoke the same feeling I get wearing the 033


Echoing what @MickCollins1916 said, I have the first 'Trilogy' and they're all so great in their own ways. IMO the 6159-reissues will wear a little more top-heavy than the Captain Willard, but it's still very comfortable and definitely not too top-heavy. In fact, it's gotten the most wrist time at this point. However, the Captain Willard is still probably my favorite. ??


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

^^^ Nice trio !


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

kritameth said:


> Echoing what @MickCollins1916 said, I have the first 'Trilogy' and they're all so great in their own ways. IMO the 6159-reissues will wear a little more top-heavy than the Captain Willard, but it's still very comfortable and definitely not too top-heavy. In fact, it's gotten the most wrist time at this point. However, the Captain Willard is still probably my favorite.
> View attachment 15567845


The SLA039 definitely wears better than its dimensions. However, as of right now, the SLA033 is still my favorite of the three. Only had the 39 for a day tho so we'll see.

@MickCollins1916 this is a great trio of divers!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

NardinNut said:


> The SLA039 definitely wears better than its dimensions. However, as of right now, the SLA033 is still my favorite of the three. Only had the 39 for a day tho so we'll see.
> 
> @MickCollins1916 this is a great trio of divers!


That's an awesome trio! ??? I can sort of tell the Ever-Brilliant Steel is whiter, but I really need to see it in person. An 043 just landed at the AD so I'll get that opportunity soon.

If I may nerd out on straps for a bit, I really dig the variety of straps shown. I think I'll order a couple 19mm Erika's, I love my 22mm on the Tuna, and I think they look even better with these. The factory Seiko Waffle silicones are really comfortable, but I suspect they'll be hard to source down the road so I've put them away for now. And I love the look of the 62MAS-reissues on Tropic, but the Uncle Seiko I have has the weird buckle-angle issue. I've heard mixed reviews about the Synchron Tropics, WJean unfortunately does not make a Tropic-reproduction, Meraud has been out of stock for a long time, so it looks like it's between 20mm ones from Oris, Tropic, or Zodiac, but for now I'll just rock it on the ZLM01/Waffle.


----------



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the sla033. I had the sbdc109 but sold it. Don't get me wrong that Prospex version is a nice watch, but there was just something about its proportions that didn't sit well with me. One of my nit picks was the 20mm strap. Imo, one of the things that makes the Captain Willard stand out is its narrower 19mm strap. Besides helping to accentuate the "roundness" of the case, there's just something about the narrow strap that makes it work for this watch as well as the original 6105.

Here's mine on a W. Jean chocolate bar, which is my strap of choice...


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

mauiguy said:


> I'm a huge fan of the sla033. I had the sbdc109 but sold it. Don't get me wrong that Prospex version is a nice watch, but there was just something about its proportions that didn't sit well with me. One of my nit picks was the 20mm strap. Imo, one of the things that makes the Captain Willard stand out is its narrower 19mm strap. Besides helping to accentuate the "roundness" of the case, there's just something about the narrow strap that makes it work for this watch as well as the original 6105.
> 
> Here's mine on a W. Jean chocolate bar, which is my strap of choice...


Stunning! And very cool to see another 033 on WJean's Chocolate Bar!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Strap switching time! Willard > WJean's Tire Tread, 017 > US' Tropic, 025 > WJean's Waffle. The Sinn just wanted to feel included, so it got a rogue red Nato.


----------



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

kritameth said:


> Strap switching time! Willard > WJean's Tire Tread, 017 > US' Tropic, 025 > WJean's Waffle. The Sinn just wanted to feel included, so it got a rogue red Nato.


Nice! I think you chose straps that complement these watches quite nicely, and I definitely like the look of the tire tread on the 033. That might be my next strap purchase!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

mauiguy said:


> Nice! I think you chose straps that complement these watches quite nicely, and I definitely like the look of the tire tread on the 033. That might be my next strap purchase!


Thanks! I like WJean's Chocolate Bar a lot, but IMO his Tire Tread is another level and the best out of the lineup. It's so supple right out the box.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

kritameth said:


> I'm way past my budget for this year. 😅


I thought you practically bought the entire Seiko diver collection by now lmao!

The new year is only just over a month away!!

My SLA033 is now running -1 sec a day dial up when I'm not wearing it. A little annoying as I actually prefer a slightly fast watch. But if I were to wear it then it's +1 sec a day so can't really complain it's running like my old GS when that was new.

Now I think they've actually improved the 8L35B quite a bit over the 8L35A.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

My beautiful SLA033 is currently up for sale. For interested readers of this thread: if you mention this thread, I'll give you one hell of a deal: $2790 shipped. I'm first and only wearer and the watch is in awesome condition as I rarely wear it. Here's my sale thread:









Seiko SLA033 Limited Edition


Seiko SLA033 special limited edition, the TRUE NUMBERED reissue of the iconic Captain Willard with the fully-finished, high-grade and reliable Grand Seiko 8L35 calibre, beating robustly inside a proportionally classic case treated with Zaratsu mirror polishing. The original aesthetics have been...




www.watchuseek.com





Looking through this thread is making me think twice about selling though! 

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

powerband said:


> My beautiful SLA033 is currently up for sale. For interested readers of this thread: if you mention this thread, I'll give you one hell of a deal: $2790 shipped. I'm first and only wearer and the watch is in awesome condition as I rarely wear it. Here's my sale thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see someone was able to acquire a Willard at a bargain!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Just one more little drinky-poo. Shame the Tire Tread fits a little too loose for my wrist, so she's now on WJean's Waffle.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Niko said:


> View attachment 15594832
> 
> View attachment 15594834


Love this. Would you share who made it for you?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Niko said:


> View attachment 15594832
> 
> View attachment 15594834


That strap goes perfectly with the Willard. Who made it?

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

nitron135 said:


> Love this. Would you share who made it for you?





powerband said:


> That strap goes perfectly with the Willard. Who made it?
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


Thanks, yes, it fits rather nice, i call this style "dirty black" ?. I made it myself. You can check my work at instagram @kokosinleathercraft. Login • Instagram


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Best Seiko Diver ever


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Niko said:


> Thanks, yes, it fits rather nice, i call this style "dirty black" . I made it myself. You can check my work at instagram @kokosinleathercraft. Login • Instagram


Your leather crafting is beautiful. I will order a strap from you soon... but which one?!

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

powerband said:


> Your leather crafting is beautiful. I will order a strap from you soon... but which one?!
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


Thanks! Just contact me when ready. For the SLA033 my personal favourite is perhaps the "70's brown" (in post #537 on this thread). But also dirty black and moss green are good, i think?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Baby girl loves hers.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

PiguetPolo said:


> Baby girl loves hers.


It looks better on her wrist than on mine... 😅


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Has anyone tried to source an SLA033 OEM waffle strap from Seiko Service USA in NJ? 

Regarding the aftermarket waffle straps, I've seen comments about all of them being too thin for the SLA033. Seems like theres a lot of buyers remorse especially compared to OEM.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

PiguetPolo said:


> Has anyone tried to source an SLA033 OEM waffle strap from Seiko Service USA in NJ?
> 
> Regarding the aftermarket waffle straps, I've seen comments about all of them being too thin for the SLA033. Seems like theres a lot of buyers remorse especially compared to OEM.


FWIW I love my WJean's reproductions, Vintage Seiko Rubber Strap Reproductions by WJean. The OEM silicone Waffle is very comfortable, but it is, inevitable, still a mild lint magnet, and I prefer WJean's rubber straps for day-to-day wearing. Just my pair of pennies.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

kritameth said:


> FWIW I love my WJean's reproductions, Vintage Seiko Rubber Strap Reproductions by WJean. The OEM silicone Waffle is very comfortable, but it is, inevitable, still a mild lint magnet, and I prefer WJean's rubber straps for day-to-day wearing. Just my pair of pennies.


The original Seiko silicone strap is very comfortable. Mines doesn't capture lint to any degree of annoyance though its broken in and that probably has a lot to do with it.

If you have a caliper, would you (or anyone following) measure the thickness of the WJean Waffle.? Also assume the Uncle Seiko one is approximately equal in quality.

The OEM measure approx:


3.5mm at just the edge
4.2mm with the caliper across the waffle sections
4.4mm with the caliper across the end section where only the lines run the length of the band

If there is anything that I wouldn't want to lose when going aftermarket is the feel of luxury and quality the OEM strap affords.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

PiguetPolo said:


> The original Seiko silicone strap is very comfortable. Mines doesn't capture lint to any degree of annoyance though its broken in and that probably has a lot to do with it.
> 
> If you have a caliper, would you (or anyone following) measure the thickness of the WJean Waffle.? Also assume the Uncle Seiko one is approximately equal in quality.
> 
> ...


Only a mild lint magnet I found, far better than many silicone straps out there. I don't have a caliper, so I'll refrain from disseminating skewed measurements, but IMHO, having owned quite a few of both, WJean is better quality than US, and even Larry of Uncle Seiko admitted it himself, Comparison of UncleSeiko's Waffle Strap for the.... That said, if you equate the feel of luxury and quality with silicone then no, I don't believe WJean will be a suitable replacement. Keep in mind, regardless of the thickness of the OEM Silicone Waffle, WJean's reproductions are, as the name implies, 1:1 reproductions of the original ZLM01, GL721, and XGL-731, so, _for me_, if they weren't too thin then for use in combat they definitely aren't too thin now for me circumambulating the house.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Only a mild lint magnet I found, far better than many silicone straps out there. I don't have a caliper, so I'll refrain from disseminating skewed measurements, but IMHO, having owned quite a few of both, WJean is better quality than US, and even Larry of Uncle Seiko admitted it himself, Comparison of UncleSeiko's Waffle Strap for the.... That said, if you equate the feel of luxury and quality with silicone then no, I don't believe WJean will be a suitable replacement. Keep in mind, regardless of the thickness of the OEM Silicone Waffle, WJean's reproductions are, as the name implies, 1:1 reproductions of the original ZLM01, GL721, and XGL-731, so, _for me_, if they weren't too thin then for use in combat they definitely aren't too thin now for me circumambulating the house.


Functionally they might be ok. I'm hearing the aftermarket straps feel kind've thin and cheap and not congruent with the luxury build of the modern Willard LE.

Maybe the 1:1 70s repros waffles are being rejected by the shine of Zuratsu and AR coating. Like putting an folded steel Rolex oyster bracelet on a modern Rolex.

Any experience with Uncle Seiko waffle v.2. the updated softer one in relation to the WJean?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

PiguetPolo said:


> Functionally they might be ok. I'm hearing the aftermarket straps feel kind've thin and cheap and not congruent with the luxury build of the modern Willard LE.
> 
> Maybe the 1:1 70s repros waffles are being rejected by the shine of Zuratsu and AR coating. Like putting an folded steel Rolex oyster bracelet on a modern Rolex.
> 
> Any experience with Uncle Seiko waffle v.2. the updated softer one in relation to the WJean?


If the modern Rolex was released as a best-effort-accurate-reissue of some vintage reference then an equally "rattly" period-correct bracelet would be appropriate, but that's just my opinion and I digress. As far as rubber straps go, because I'm sure other owners will soon chime in with leather strap recommendations, I think natural rubber like on Synchron's, e.g. Tropic & Isofrane, Bonetto Cinturini, Hirsch, etc. will get close, but IME the OEM Waffle is, undeniably, one of the gummiest, softest silicones out there. If that's the feel you're after, which it sounds like you are, it's going to be hard to match it. And just to be clear, I love the OEM silicone Waffle, I have 3 sets just in case Seiko stops production in the future, and will continue to source more. And I just sold off V.2 US Waffles this week. It's slightly more supple out of the box compared to WJean Waffle, but once given time to form to the wrist the WJean is just as comfortable, while looking more accurate to the original, which may or may not be important.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

kritameth said:


> If the modern Rolex was released as a best-effort-accurate-reissue of some vintage reference then an equally "rattly" period-correct bracelet would be appropriate, but that's just my opinion and I digress. As far as rubber straps go, because I'm sure other owners will soon chime in with leather strap recommendations, I think natural rubber like on Synchron's, e.g. Tropic & Isofrane, Bonetto Cinturini, Hirsch, etc. will get close, but IME the OEM Waffle is, undeniably, one of the gummiest, softest silicones out there. If that's the feel you're after, which it sounds like you are, it's going to be hard to match it. And just to be clear, I love the OEM silicone Waffle, I have 3 sets just in case Seiko stops production in the future, and will continue to source more. And I just sold off V.2 US Waffles this week. It's slightly more supple out of the box compared to WJean Waffle, but once given time to form to the wrist the WJean is just as comfortable, while looking more accurate to the original, which may or may not be important.


Appreciate you sharing your thought. So your opinion is the WJean Waffle is the best aftermarket to date? Hence your selling off of the Uncle Seiko v.2 Waffle.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

PiguetPolo said:


> Appreciate you sharing your thought. So your opinion is the WJean Waffle is the best aftermarket to date? Hence your selling off of the Uncle Seiko v.2 Waffle.


Happy to. Best is very subjective, but I think if one was looking for rubber straps similar to the originals, but without the risk of strap failure or having to spend upward of $1k, or sometimes more, I think WJean's reproductions tick all the boxes. If that historic appeal is not important, the natural rubber of something like Isofrane/Synchron Tropic is objectively better. This is without touching on vintage rubbers. I don't think Tropic-style straps look as good on the 033 as it does on the 017, but if you're going that route, for example, there are loads of top options, e.g. Joseph Bonnie, Meraud, aforementioned Synchron, Blancpain, etc., all of which is better, but also more expensive, than US IMHO. That's only rubber straps. I'm not the biggest fan of leather straps on divers, but I must admit, in terms of quality I think the ceiling is a lot taller with leather. Vintager Straps by Micah, custom leather watch straps for all brands is a good place to start.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Happy New Years Eve. Thanks for the recommendations. 

My primary focus was about the best aftermarket waffle, but agree, best is subjective. Part of the inquiry is centered on the irrational fear that the OEM Seiko strap will spontaneously combust and Seiko will not make another.

I think I will probably stick with the OEM strap, and like you, source another as backup. I've no big complaints about how it wears. It seems to built like a tank and the weakest part of most silicone straps are the silicone keepers which break from repeated stress. The Seiko keeper is steel so no chance of that happening.


----------



## Nik_86 (Aug 16, 2019)

I've kept mine on the original strap as it seems to work very well and is very secure. I think if I was going to change it up it would be for something that changes the feel of it. I'm not sure if rubber works different to silicone but I think leather certainly can bring a bit of added sophistication if you're dressing more smart-casual. But then again I'm not convinced leather works with the SLA033. I think I'd want some sort of distressed leather that gives a vintage vibe. But then again does that work with the 19mm? I guess it's difficult without seeing it in the flesh rather than a photo. I also think a strap has to have a certain level of thickness, otherwise it looks like an elastic band on wrist. How much are the OEM straps anyway and where do you buy them from?


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

I think you have to call up the Seiko Service Center UK and order direct. Or ask your authorized dealer. They will mark it up a bit, but that is to be expected when going through an agent. 

Can't speak to pricing, but be sitting down when you receive it.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

The OEM straps are usually listed on eBay. We are in lockdown this is the only way to get it at least here anyway.


----------



## Nik_86 (Aug 16, 2019)

So what's the benefit of sourcing another OEM strap? Is it simply for wanting one as a ready replacement further down the line?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Nik_86 said:


> So what's the benefit of sourcing another OEM strap? Is it simply for wanting one as a ready replacement further down the line?


You got it. In the event you love it and/or intend on having the complete set, for one reason or another, it's good to have a spare in the event the current one wears out and Seiko stops producing it. Same reasoning a lot of people buys backup resins and bands for their G-Shocks.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

SLA033 on my 6.5" wrist. This watch has changed my perceptions about Seiko.

*Crystal: *The sapphire crystal is the (second*) best I have ever experienced on a watch. Seiko calls this a dual curve sapphire crystal, but you wouldn't know it if you touched it. The front seems almost flat with most of the curve on the underside. The closest thing that I can liken it to is a high-end multicoated AR camera lens. At angle, it throws off 1 big main reflection and 2 smaller muted reflections, which typically signifies multi-coating vs. single coating AR.

Most likely there is a single AR coating on the inside and outside which account for those 2 muted reflections, but I would not be surprise if the outside were multi-coated. Looking straight on, it appears as ones eyes were dining on the dial al fresco. To date no reviewer has waxed poetic about it. It's one of my favorite things about this watch, and something that has to be experienced in the metal.

*Bezel*: Pre-purchase and on paper, I thought the Stainless bezel with hard coating to be a downgrade, as even the Seiko King Turtle includes a factory ceramic bezel. In reality, the SLA polished stainless bezel execution feels far richer than the ceramic bezel on the King Turtle. Personal Myth Busted: Ceramic isn't always a de-facto upgrade.

I mentioned the King Turtle for comparison because I had acquired it as an economical way of satiating my Seiko Cushion Case Diver fever. After a week on the wrist, I just couldn't wear the King Turtle. The 22m lug size and wide bracelet with little taper lacked elegance. The indices and hands had no polish rendering the dial flat with no pop. Despite being an exceptional value, I needed jewelry functions firstly, tool functions secondly.

So, I divested the King Turtle, leapfrogged over the "Willard X" SPB151 as I didn't think it would bring the heat I needed, and went all-in for the SLA033.

*edit: Seiko Ti Astron 5x53 dual curve with Super clear coating is the best crystal experienced


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Not a lover of rubber or silicone straps, for the money thought Seiko would of paired the SLA033 with a Bracelet, and added the rubber in the box.

Here's mine on thick leather.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

I typically hate all silicone bracelets, but this one doesn't bother me at all. It skinny, comfortable and I've grown to love it. Even the long tail.

It would've been nice to have been provided a Stainless Bracelet option ala SLA017, but I think it looks best with the strap.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

trameline said:


> Not a lover of rubber or silicone straps, for the money thought Seiko would of paired the SLA033 with a Bracelet, and added the rubber in the box.
> 
> Here's mine on thick leather.
> View attachment 15640890


Love this combo. Still debating who to go with for a leather strap.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

PiguetPolo said:


> SLA033 on my 6.5" wrist. This watch has changed my perceptions about Seiko.
> 
> *Crystal: *The sapphire crystal is the best I have ever experienced on a watch. Seiko calls this a dual curve sapphire crystal, but you wouldn't know it if you touched it. The front seems almost flat with most of the curve on the underside. The closest thing that I can liken it to is a high-end multicoated AR camera lens. At angle, it throws off 1 big main reflection and 2 smaller muted reflections, which typically signifies multi-coating vs. single coating AR.
> 
> ...


The crystal only has AR coating on the inside, but I agree, the crystal on the SLA-reissues are some of the best I've pierced through. The box crystal on my SLA017 rivals that on my Blancpain FF.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

kritameth said:


> The crystal only has AR coating on the inside, but I agree, the crystal on the SLA-reissues are some of the best I've pierced through. The box crystal on my SLA017 rivals that on my Blancpain FF.


If there is indeed only AR on the inside, I would bet on it being a multi-coating.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

kritameth said:


> Love this combo. Still debating who to go with for a leather strap.


This is the strap on my SLA033









Lugano Watch Strap Thick Genuine Leather Heavy Buckle


Thick leather watch straps with white stitching, approximately 5mm thick and have sealed edges. The straps are fitted with a brushed steel buckle. For the correct width of strap you should measure the gap between the lugs that hold the strap. See details below for lengths and buckle sizes...




watchstraps.store


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

trameline said:


> This is the strap on my SLA033
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you @trameline, I'm pleasant surprised, they look a lot more expensive!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping this up - just got this in and love it! Now need to find some rubber keepers for the Seiko silicone rubber strap as I find the steel keeper useless.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

djpharoah said:


> Bumping this up - just got this in and love it! Now need to find some rubber keepers for the Seiko silicone rubber strap as I find the steel keeper useless.
> View attachment 15709727


Congrats and welcome aboard @djpharoah!! I'm also not the biggest fan of the metal keeper. Haven't tried searching for a rubber keeper, but I was thinking of getting Strapcode's Chaffle strap because of this. If you're after something more vintage-y check out WJean's reproductions, Vintage Seiko Rubber Strap Reproductions by WJean.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> ...just got this in and love it!


Congrats! 👏 😃 Looking good on you 😉
Enjoy it and keep the wristshots comin' 👊🍻


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Bumping this up - just got this in and love it! Now need to find some rubber keepers for the Seiko silicone rubber strap as I find the steel keeper useless.
> View attachment 15709727


I ordered these things from Amazon for a few bucks in 19mm and added one to my Willard...now I love it even more, since the tail isn't constantly trying to make a break for it! Slid right over the buckle and onto the strap easily.

"Ullchro 8 Pieces Silicone Watch Strap Loop Replacement Watch Band Retaining Loop Hoop Rubber Retainer Holder Keeper Waterproof 20 Colors- 12, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26 mm"










I have metal keepers incoming with a recent order from WatchGecko, but I'm anticipating they'll be too big for this strap, based on reviews. I have other straps they'll be useful for, but I'm looking forward to given them a shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I ordered these things from Amazon for a few bucks in 19mm and added one to my Willard...now I love it even more, since the tail isn't constantly trying to make a break for it! Slid right over the buckle and onto the strap easily.
> 
> "Ullchro 8 Pieces Silicone Watch Strap Loop Replacement Watch Band Retaining Loop Hoop Rubber Retainer Holder Keeper Waterproof 20 Colors- 12, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26 mm"
> 
> ...


Is the keeper nice and tight on there? I'm currently honey-mooning on an Erika MN but would love to have the stock rubber to alternate with.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Is the keeper nice and tight on there? I'm currently honey-mooning on an Erika MN but would love to have the stock rubber to alternate with.


Yep. Pardon my dust in the photos, but the tail slides comfortably into the added keeper, yet it fits snugly enough for it to stay in place. It's not so tight, however, that it becomes a hassle to remove the watch at the end of the day, etc.

Perfect fix for $8, from my perspective.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Just had new strap in for another watch, as it was 20mm thought I would try it on the Captain!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

The hanging tail on the OEM Silicone waffle strap used to make my OCD batsh*t crazy, but after a couple of months of wear, I've largely gotten over it. Even embraced it as instead of turning my wrist or grasping the case to get a direct view of the dial I pull on the strap end.

I now consider it an element of style on the SLA033. Without it, something looks strangely missing on the watch.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

subdiver said:


> Maybe it's a keeper
> MAYBE it's a keeper?! Of course it is! Congratulations on yours, sir. Number 1167 chiming in (sorry, guys, pics will be coming), here. I have absolutely zero regrets buying this watch and I love it on the OEM strap. Guys, please don't relegate this watch to "safe queen" status; I wear it all the time - it's made to be worn and a tank. She's currently -3/spd and, after over a year of wear, still looks great.
> View attachment 14341539
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Swimming with "Willy"


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Tickstart said:


> Like.. How do you aquire so much money? Are you guys in a mexican cartel? I'm not sure even the SLA033 is worth that sacrifice.


Um, yeah it's worth it! In house 8L35 movement (unfinished, grand seiko grade, 4h, assembled by hand in the same studio as G.S. mvmts. I love this watch. I don't understand all the wishy-washy prior owners selling theirs. Why would SLA033 owners get angry at the release of the vastly inferior mini Willard's, I wondered? Incredibly, it's all about flipping/investment potential; it's sad. I bought this watch because I love it and wear it all the time. It seems some are in the hobby for all the wrong reasons, imo.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

State of the SLA033. Still loving it. Still enjoying it.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> State of the SLA033. Still loving it. Still enjoying it.


It's looks fantastic on you. I don't forsee taking mine off, either. I honestly believe this could be a one and done piece of there ever was one.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

James767 said:


> It's looks fantastic on you. I don't forsee taking mine off, either. I honestly believe this could be a one and done piece of there ever was one.


Thanks. It is my one and done piece when it comes to 3-hand automatics. In its luxury reissue state, its become a watch that works for me on so many levels.

I waxed poetic about the Crystal and the Bezel in an earlier post, but I'll add another thing I love about it.

*Nuclear Seiko Lume.* At night it's phenomenal. But something reviewers have failed to mention is that during the light of day, that phenomenal green glow is transformed into something ethereal adding an additional dimension to the dial.

You have to experience it to understand what I mean. The effect is only possible because of the clarity provided by the dual curved Sapphire AR. If there were veiling surface glare evident, the effect would be easily be diminished, maybe even lost.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Niko said:


> Swimming with "Willy"
> View attachment 15735566


This picture is a perfect example of how that lume shines in the day. That soft green glow comes off like opaque fluorescent paint. Its an effect I adore.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone had any scratches on the bezel yet? Not had any on mine but picked up a spare bezel someone was selling on eBay


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Monkeynuts said:


> Anyone had any scratches on the bezel yet? Not had any on mine but picked up a spare bezel someone was selling on eBay


I have quite many small scratches on the bezel, but far less of them on the bezel insert. I like how the wear starts to show a bit.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> Thanks. It is my one and done piece when it comes to 3-hand automatics. In its luxury reissue state, its become a watch that works for me on so many levels.
> 
> I waxed poetic about the Crystal and the Bezel in an earlier post, but I'll add another thing I love about it.
> 
> ...


Exactly. The bezel action is as buttery smooth as the sea dwellers I've owned. I also love that Seiko applied AR coating only on the inside of said beautiful, domed crystal, too - very smartly engineered, indeed.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

It’s definitely a near perfect watch only a few things I would have done differently
1. Should of come with a bracelet
2. Crystal would have benefited by having a bevel edge like original which reflects the minute markers
3. Applied Seiko on Dial would look better 
Apart from that everything else is better than the original in my opinion


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

PiguetPolo said:


> ...I'll add another thing I love about it. *Nuclear Seiko Lume.* At night it's phenomenal. But something reviewers have failed to mention is that during the light of day, that phenomenal green glow is transformed into something ethereal adding an additional dimension to the dial...


Agree 110% Seiko's 2nd-gen Lumibrite is one of the best lume available! Of course there's also the fact that surface-area & layer-depth add to the final magnitude (of brightness) so other brands (Panerai, for one) manage to keep up with "plain-Jane-SuperLuminova" ?

_Wrong SLA ? but same 2nd-gen Lumibrite & very similar surface area as the 033's - I just couldn't find quite as good a pic of my 033_


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> It's definitely a near perfect watch only a few things I would have done differently
> 1. Should of come with a bracelet
> 2. Crystal would have benefited by having a bevel edge like original which reflects the minute markers
> 3. Applied Seiko on Dial would look better
> Apart from that everything else is better than the original in my opinion


Agree with the overall sentiment, pound for pound this has got to be the best 6105 version of all the release and re-releases, including the just-released SLAs.

Crystal bevel is an interesting idea. I don't miss a bracelet, love the strap it comes on. And even like the printed Seiko, just adds to the understated appeal imho.

Only thing I'd change is a higher level of finishing for that otherwise perfect second hand. It's not finished to the same level and minute/hour, under a loupe anyway.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

It looks like the baby Willard has the bevel edge crystal , a bit irritating that the cheaper version is better than the sla033 in this regard the effect of reflected minute marks is a nice touch which the sla033 is lacking


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> It looks like the baby Willard has the bevel edge crystal , a bit irritating that the cheaper version is better than the sla033 in this regard the effect of reflected minute marks is a nice touch which the sla033 is lacking
> View attachment 15772078


Personally, I'm glad they didn't do that beveled crystal thing on the SLA033. Its distracting and doesn't add anything functional or stylish. Its also several grades lower in the AR clarity department than the SLA.

From my perspective, the SLA is perfect. Besides the desire for a Shiny applied Seiko logo, their's really nothing else stylistically I think they could've done better. Maybe making it rounder ala the original, but its splitting hairs at that point.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> Personally, I'm glad they didn't do that bezeled crystal thing on the SLA033. Its distracting and doesn't add anything functional or stylish. Its also several grades lower in the AR clarity department than the SLA.
> 
> From my perspective, the SLA is perfect. Besides the desire for a Shiny applied Seiko logo, their's really nothing else stylistically I think they could've done better. Maybe making it rounder ala the original, but its splitting hairs at that point.


Exactly, the beveled crystal looks entry level compared to the lovely domed inner AR sapphire crystal (which sits well protected slightly below the steel bexel). I love mine.

of the 033.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

James767 said:


> Exactly, the beveled crystal looks entry level compared to the lovely domed inner AR sapphire crystal (which sits well protected slightly below the steel bexel). I love mine.
> 
> of the 033.


"Bezel." smh


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Ever since I acquired my SLA033, I've always wondered if a SPB151 would've satiated my Willard fever and saved me a wad of cash? That wonder was reconciled when I took a trip over to an AD and scoped one out.










It's a very nice watch. I'd venture to say that if I had found one at a good price and before I got the SLA033, I might've been blissfully happy with what I had and not looked to a SLA033. The beveled crystal edge isn't as obtrusive as I had imagined. The stainless bracelet felt really solid and tight. The smaller size fit my wrist better as well and makes for a nice daily wearing tool watch. And for all those workmanlike characteristics, it still gives the feeling of elegant jewelry, most likely aided by Seiko's inclusion of a bracelet.

Undoubtedly, there's magic there, but not to the degree or intensity of the SLA033 and I have no regrets in the choice made.

One big takeaway for me is that that editorial picture almost always misrepresent the watch, its scales, proportions. They dont feel in person what they look like in photos. The physical experience is the litmus test.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PiguetPolo said:


> Ever since I acquired my SLA033, I've always wondered if a SPB151 would've satiated my Willard fever and saved me a wad of cash? That wonder wass I took a trip over to an AD and scoped one out.
> 
> View attachment 15782754
> 
> ...


I grabbed the SPB151 and 153 last summer, and was happy...then tried on the SLA033 in September and was smitten. The 151 quickly went and it isn't missed.










I still have the 153 and ended up grabbing the SPB183 last fall. They're different animals than the SLA033, but in terms of quality of finishing, I don't think it's a close contest. I enjoy the SPBx line for what they are, but the 033 is in a different league. Such a fantastic watch!


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I grabbed the SPB151 and 153 last summer, and was happy...then tried on the SLA033 in September and was smitten. The 151 quickly went and it isn't missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, If I had gotten the SPB151 first, the mere existence of something superior in the SLA033 would've had me seeking it out to confirm. And I would've found the SLA033 to be a mystical beast with the power to lighten wallets. You're right that it isn't close at all.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

FSU92grad said:


> For all the naysayers who complain about the price of this beaut, I say, "don't buy it"....but if you can afford it, it's equally if not more competent of a diver watch than a sub at 1/2 the cost....need to put things in perspective....the movement is basically a grand Seiko movement and the polishing and adherence to details makes this well worth the price and an excellent value in my opinion not to mention the history that surrounds this beautiful watch....


Exactly. Thank you, sir. I've had mine a little over a year and it is, indeed, my daily grailer.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

My SLA033 has been running +17s/day which is a bit bothersome and I have been thinking to send it in for warranty adjustment. In the interest of a less invasive measure, avoiding losing wrist time while and the possibility of carnage at Seiko NJ, I did some digging and found this video:






I had a sneaking suspicion it was magnetism that was making the watch run fast and surely enough according to the Lepsi App, my watch was magentized. For 12 buxx the Demagnetizer is worth a try.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> Thanks. It is my one and done piece when it comes to 3-hand automatics. In its luxury reissue state, its become a watch that works for me on so many levels.
> 
> I waxed poetic about the Crystal and the Bezel in an earlier post, but I'll add another thing I love about it.
> 
> ...


That's very true, too. I imagine we'll be enjoying that for life without scratching the AR coating; SEIKO smartly put the coating ONLY on the inside of said lovely crystal so it won't get scratched - ruining the effect.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> My SLA033 has been running +17s/day which is a bit bothersome and I have been thinking to send it in for warranty adjustment. In the interest of a less invasive measure, avoiding losing wrist time while and the possibility of carnage at Seiko NJ, I did some digging and found this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing. These are the results before and after Demagnetizing. The 8L35 is very consistent performer, accurate or otherwise.


*Date**Total +/- Sec.**+/- Sec. per Day **3/28**0**0 (Reset to NIST clock)*3/29+16163/30+33173/31+50174/1+67174/2+82154/3+96144/4+113174/5+1207 (unworn, dial up)*4/6**0**0 (DeMag. Reset to NIST clock)*4/7+2+24/8+4+24/9+5+1


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

magnesium will have the effect of making the watch run faster because it shortens the balance wheel spring because it makes it stick together


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

The bezel on my SLA033 has become tighter to turn. It goes around with a bit of effort but not as before. Any ideas on getting it to loosen up again?

I've tried washing the watch out with some water and turning the bezel a bunch of times. That hasn't improved the resistance.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Two remakes of a vintage tool. SLA033 and Nikon SP2005. I use them a lot, they were built for it!


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

@Niko Sweet Nikon RF. Here's mine from the hip.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

PiguetPolo said:


> @Niko Sweet Nikon RF. Here's mine from the hip.


Nice! M6?


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Niko said:


> Nice! M6?


Yes. Like my SLA033, I take great pleasure in using it.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

nitron135 said:


> The bezel on my SLA033 has become tighter to turn. It goes around with a bit of effort but not as before. Any ideas on getting it to loosen up again?
> 
> I've tried washing the watch out with some water and turning the bezel a bunch of times. That hasn't improved the resistance.


My guess. Maybe one or a combination of some of the below:

• bezel gasket has swelled
• bezel gasket silicone lube has dried
• bezel gasket torn and hanging on gasket channel causing extra friction
• section of gasket is torn forming a cavity for gunk to collect thus causing friction


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

PiguetPolo said:


> My guess. Maybe one or a combination of some of the below:
> 
> • bezel gasket has swelled
> • bezel gasket silicone lube has dried
> ...


Sounds like this involves removing the bezel. Can't see how to do it. Any tips? Or service center is the best bet?


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

nitron135 said:


> Sounds like this involves removing the bezel. Can't see how to do it. Any tips? Or service center is the best bet?


If it's under warranty, I'd not risk prying off the bezel. Send it in and let it be Seiko's responsibility.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

PiguetPolo said:


> If it's under warranty, I'd not risk prying off the bezel. Send it in and let it be Seiko's responsibility.


I believe that it's a year out of warranty. It's off to the service center in NJ now, will report back on how that goes.


----------



## watchfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello and congratulations to everyone here who's gotten the SLA03 Willard. My father had an original 6105, as he was also a recreational diver in my youth.

I have a question regarding the JDM version (SBDX031), as I believe this is the equivalent of the SLA033. Working on locating a reliable seller through some of the 'Big 3' JDM sites, I also looked into Seiko dealers in Japan, and received a SBDX031 from one of them. The watch and papers appear to be excellent. . . . _but_. . . . the caseback is serial number 0001.

My spidey sense tells me something is fishy, and I am trying to verify through the seller as well as Seiko USA. Is there any reason for me _not_ to question its authenticity?

As far as I know, the SLA had been sold out throughout the US, which led me to this purchase. I can, through the seller service, obtain my payment back, but also wanted tp ask the question here.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

watchfisher said:


> Hello and congratulations to everyone here who's gotten the SLA03 Willard. My father had an original 6105, as he was also a recreational diver in my youth.
> 
> I have a question regarding the JDM version (SBDX031), as I believe this is the equivalent of the SLA033. Working on locating a reliable seller through some of the 'Big 3' JDM sites, I also looked into Seiko dealers in Japan, and received a SBDX031 from one of them. The watch and papers appear to be excellent. . . . _but_. . . . the caseback is serial number 0001.
> 
> ...


I suppose it is possible that you have the very first 001/2500. Hodinkee apparently reviewed the 0001 Serial:

Hodinkee SLA033 Review










If it is the real 0001, then that would be really awesome and in the minds of some collectors be the most desirable serial for which a premium could be fetched. Is there any way to ask the seller about the provenance?

Some might pipe in and call your line of of questioning, a "veiled sale" or even a setup for a con.


----------



## watchfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

PiguetPolo said:


> I suppose it is possible that you have the very first 001/2500. Hodinkee apparently reviewed the 0001 Serial:
> 
> Hodinkee SLA033 Review
> 
> ...


I see what you mean. Though, no, I wasn't angling for a setup to sell.

What I was inquiring about is if the Hodinkee watch was shown, how easy would it be to duplicate the caseback and watch as a fake? I certainly am not that savvy when it comes to spotting a fake.

If this were indeed the Hodinkee watch, it's now wearing a protective dot on the caseback. I wonder 'if' it were returned, and how it would arrive through a JDM dealer, which was why I sent an email inquiry to Seiko as well. If it's a fake, I'd rather return the watch and continue my search for an authentic one.

Is there anything specific to look for on the case, dial, crystal without opening the watch? I know the model number and movement are printed at 6:00. .


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

watchfisher said:


> I see what you mean. Though, no, I wasn't angling for a setup to sell.
> 
> What I was inquiring about is if the Hodinkee watch was shown, how easy would it be to duplicate the caseback and watch as a fake? I certainly am not that savvy when it comes to spotting a fake.
> 
> ...


The Willard is hard to fake due to the unique dual curved crystal and the clarity the AR provides.

If you take a loupe to it, you will be able to see the hour and second hands are polished and brushed nicely, but the seconds hand is a bit rougher in finishing. The date wheel is a silver finish and the all printing should be crisp.

Other than that, post some photos. Maybe others can chime in and determines it authenticity.


----------



## watchfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Here are a handful of images, unfortunately a bit rushed. The box and papers which accompanied the piece also noted the s/n on the outer white box. Documentation looks legit, it's the serial number that's throwing me, not sure why.

Take a look, hopefully relevant details are visible and able to be identified.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

It's beautiful. Looks to be the real deal to me. 

If it's Serial Number 0001, then consider yourself lucky, if you find value in that. The very first SLA033 off the line.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> I believe that it's a year out of warranty. It's off to the service center in NJ now, will report back on how that goes.


FWIW.. $397.50 for 8L35 service (running fast) and $25 for bezel repair. Total with tax and shipping is a bit north of $500.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

nitron135 said:


> FWIW.. $397.50 for 8L35 service (running fast) and $25 for bezel repair. Total with tax and shipping is a bit north of $500.


I'd ask why they're charging you. Should be covered under warranty.

The timing issue is no fault of your own, and if they feel the need to rebuild they should do it on their own dime.

Bezel. unless they found evidence of an especially hard life, should be covered under warranty.

Might need to be a Karen on this one. Talk to the service manager. Sounds like a shakedown.


----------



## watchfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

PiguetPolo said:


> It's beautiful. Looks to be the real deal to me.
> 
> If it's Serial Number 0001, then consider yourself lucky, if you find value in that. The very first SLA033 off the line.


Thanks. It is in excellent condition. I was speaking with a Seiko enthusiast yesterday, who suggested an '0001' may have been prototype watches or pre-release, depending.

I have also seen the '0001' in other blogs, so either this watch 'has gotten around' or there's a backstory I'd like to know about.

Monochrome Watches SLA033 review


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

PiguetPolo said:


> I'd ask why they're charging you. Should be covered under warranty.
> 
> The timing issue is no fault of your own, and if they feel the need to rebuild they should do it on their own dime.
> 
> ...


Issue is that it was acquired down under and international warranty is one year which ran out last year. I sent the warranty card in and waiting to see if they'll work with me.

Thought that it may be a good reference point for people once the warranties are up, though.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I noticed just recently Uncle Seiko now offers his GL831 rubber strap that is 19mm at the lugs. I had long ago found his GL831 strap to be the most comfortable of all US rubber straps, both in 22mm and 20mm on other Seiko watches. I previously wore my SLA033 on an Uncle Seiko 19/16 Chocolate Bar rubber strap. However his GL831 is 19/18 rather than 19/16. That along with other factors seems to offer better support of the heavy 033 watch head. Just sayin'&#8230;


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

watchfisher said:


> Thanks. It is in excellent condition. I was speaking with a Seiko enthusiast yesterday, who suggested an '0001' may have been prototype watches or pre-release, depending.
> 
> I have also seen the '0001' in other blogs, so either this watch 'has gotten around' or there's a backstory I'd like to know about.
> 
> Monochrome Watches SLA033 review


I'm curious as well. I wouldn't be surprised if they were "production proofs" created for sending to press before release. Still they should label them as such like p01 or. Or maybe Seiko designated 0001 as press proofs and there are actually 2500 + ~5-10 press proofs in existence.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

nitron135 said:


> Issue is that it was acquired down under and international warranty is one year which ran out last year. I sent the warranty card in and waiting to see if they'll work with me.
> 
> Thought that it may be a good reference point for people once the warranties are up, though.


Did you try demagnetise as mine was running +30 I demagnetised and a steady +2 now


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Jowens said:


> Newly acquired but not yet worn. I'm having some difficulty getting over the price, but it is oh so nice!
> It doesn't strike me as particularly shiny or blingy, but the indices and hands have some pop for sure.
> View attachment 14324979


Please wear her, mate. Relegating this incredibly tougher tool watch to safe queen status should be a felony. Number 1167's dad chiming in, here. If you bought the watch because you actually love it, wear it daily like I've been and you'll love it more each day. It's sduper comfortable and was made to be worn. Honestly, I never take her off and there's barely a blemish - the case is over 400 Vickers due to its Diashield coating.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> I suppose it is possible that you have the very first 001/2500. Hodinkee apparently reviewed the 0001 Serial:
> 
> Hodinkee SLA033 Review
> 
> ...


I,
Yours looks genuine, mate. I have 1167 and love her. The ONLY thing that's "sus" is I do know for a fact the first several hundred 033s in the series of 2500 were ONLY sold in Japan. So that is very odd, indeed. Continue your vetting - I'd do the same. I hope I'm not needlessly worrying you because it looks exactly like mine. I have a pretty good feeling about it - but I'd be lying if I said you have no reason to be concerned; 0001/2500 was sold to our country ILLLEGALLY. I hope you're a lucky duck #1, baby!


nitron135 said:


> FWIW.. $397.50 for 8L35 service (running fast) and $25 for bezel repair. Total with tax and shipping is a bit north of $500.


 I would take it to your independent dealer or any high street sellers near you. I'm a bit worried. Have you gone to any of said outfits and had your watchmaker verify there's an 8L35 in it and no parts replaced?


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> I'm curious as well. I wouldn't be surprised if they were "production proofs" created for sending to press before release. Still they should label them as such like p01 or. Or maybe Seiko designated 0001 as press proofs and there are actually 2500 + ~5-10 press proofs in existence.


Did you send it to Jersey or Japan. Mine is running around -3/spd. It's so annoying when they run slow. Do you guys think taking it in to a reliable independent to speed her up/demagnetize (just in case)?? Or, send it to Jersey or Japan?


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> I'm curious as well. I wouldn't be surprised if they were "production proofs" created for sending to press before release. Still they should label them as such like p01 or. Or maybe Seiko designated 0001 as press proofs and there are actually 2500 + ~5-10 press proofs in existence.


I think you're in the clear. I hadn't thought about the prototypes. You very likely are number one. Nobody can say that! Make everyone henceforth refer to you as "Bossman"; if folks give you a hard time, show them the watch you were ordained.lol


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

James767 said:


> Did you send it to Jersey or Japan. Mine is running around -3/spd. It's so annoying when they run slow. Do you guys think taking it in to a reliable independent to speed her up/demagnetize (just in case)?? Or, send it to Jersey or Japan?


Definitely buy one of the 12 dollar demagnetizer and run the watch over it several times if you want to be sure. If it is magnetized, it might actually run worse than the current -2/spd which is, in my opinion, a win - especially as yours is a daily wearer.

You could have it regulated but, but Seiko won't do it under warranty as it's currently running Rolex "superlative chronometer" specs and very well within Seiko 8L35 unadjusted specs.

My Willard seems to have settled to -2/spd average after running about +2/spd for a bit.


----------



## watchfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

James767 said:


> I think you're in the clear. I hadn't thought about the prototypes. You very likely are number one. Nobody can say that! Make everyone henceforth refer to you as "Bossman"; if folks give you a hard time, show them the watch you were ordained.lol


I have been examining the watch and (at least visually) have no reason to doubt its authenticity. The weight, polish, finish on hand edges, execution of lume, clarity of date numerals, feel of the crown / winding all seem in line.

How I landed upon owning 0001 is a mystery, as is the 0001 shown at Hodinkee, and Monochrome.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> FWIW.. $397.50 for 8L35 service (running fast) and $25 for bezel repair. Total with tax and shipping is a bit north of $500.


An update.. Bezel-only fix turns out to be ~$75 after shipping/charges/etc. Bezels are not covered under warranty at all.

With regard to movement, Seiko NJ has zero flexibility in warranty timing.

Because it was purchased down under, the international warranty is 1 year regardless of the events of the last year and it's either ~$425 to service the movement in NJ or one has to send it to NZ. It's unclear if NZ service center would ship back internationally (but hopefully).


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

nitron135 said:


> An update.. Bezel-only fix turns out to be ~$75 after shipping/charges/etc. Bezels are not covered under warranty at all.
> 
> With regard to movement, Seiko NJ has zero flexibility in warranty timing.
> 
> Because it was purchased down under, the international warranty is 1 year regardless of the events of the last year and it's either ~$425 to service the movement in NJ or one has to send it to NZ. It's unclear if NZ service center would ship back internationally (but hopefully).


$75 seems a bit more reasonable for the bezel work at NJ.

How off is the timing? Try demagnetizing first and if off, I would not send it to NZ just to have them to send to Japan to open a caseback and turn a screw. Too much lost wrist time for not a lot of gain.

Because its out of warranty, find a watchmaker locally. They will have all the tools necessary to regulate. Its not difficult to do, unless there are underlying problems with the movement itself. The watch is under 3 years old so theres no reason its should need a full overhaul just to regulate timing.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> Definitely buy one of the 12 dollar demagnetizer and run the watch over it several times if you want to be sure. If it is magnetized, it might actually run worse than the current -2/spd which is, in my opinion, a win - especially as yours is a daily wearer.
> 
> You could have it regulated but, but Seiko won't do it under warranty as it's currently running Rolex "superlative chronometer" specs and very well within Seiko 8L35 unadjusted specs.
> 
> My Willard seems to have settled to -2/spd average after running about +2/spd for a bit.


Will do. I appreciate the information. I thought that could likely be the case but I've never heard of anyone's magnetized watch ever running slow - just fast. Are you wearing yours quite a bit, too?


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> Definitely buy one of the 12 dollar demagnetizer and run the watch over it several times if you want to be sure. If it is magnetized, it might actually run worse than the current -2/spd which is, in my opinion, a win - especially as yours is a daily wearer.
> 
> You could have it regulated but, but Seiko won't do it under warranty as it's currently running Rolex "superlative chronometer" specs and very well within Seiko 8L35 unadjusted specs.
> 
> My Willard seems to have settled to -2/spd average after running about +2/spd for a bit.


That's funny. Mine ran exactly the same until I started wearing my SBDC067 for a long stretch. Now I'm happily addicted to the 033. Maybe it's my OCD but I hate it when any of my watches runs slow. I'm running slow by nature so I need my watches to take it up a notch.lol


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

James767 said:


> Will do. I appreciate the information. I thought that could likely be the case but I've never heard of anyone's magnetized watch ever running slow - just fast. Are you wearing yours quite a bit, too?


It's my understanding that if the spring is magnetized then the watch runs fast, but in some cases it can make it run slow if the gear train is exhibiting friction from magnetism. Main point is to get magnetism out of the equation to get a better picture of the true timing before invasive measures.

I do wear my Willard LE quite a bit. It's my favored watch.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> It's my understanding that if the spring is magnetized then the watch runs fast, but in some cases it can make it run slow if the gear train is exhibiting friction from magnetism. Main point is to get magnetism out of the equation to get a better picture of the true timing before invasive measures.
> 
> I do wear my Willard LE quite a bit. It's my favored watch.


Thank you, sir. I think, like you said, its performance is still well within chronometer specs and only marginally slow. Slow, regardless of variances, is a pain in the ass.


----------



## watchfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

I wanted to ask another question, as I've gotten some input on the mysterious #0001. From one observation, the Hodinkee and Monochrome watches 'could' have been dummy watches, as they're both showing the same time as well as date, despite separate reviews. The assumption is that non-functional watches could have been given for photographic purposes. A 'shell' watch, though it wouldn't have an outer box with UPC code, etc.

For argument's sake, if one of the non-functional watches was fit with a fake movement, is this possible? If so, what would be the giveaway?

Starting to think I just have to open the caseback and see what's inside.

Hodinkee:









Hands-On: The Seiko Prospex 1970 Diver's Re-Creation Limited Edition SLA033


The watch Apocalypse Now made famous gets an up-to-the-minute upgrade.




www.hodinkee.com














Monochrome:









Review - Seiko 1970 Diver’s Re-Creation SLA033 (Specs & Price)


The new Seiko SLA033 has been one of the most anticipated and talked about watches of Baselworld 2019, up there with the Tudor Black Bay P01. It is undeniable that Seiko has more memorable divers per square metre – and price segment – than any other company (just head to the Seiko microsite on...




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

watchfisher said:


> I wanted to ask another question, as I've gotten some input on the mysterious #0001. From one observation, the Hodinkee and Monochrome watches 'could' have been dummy watches, as they're both showing the same time as well as date, despite separate reviews. The assumption is that non-functional watches could have been given for photographic purposes. A 'shell' watch, though it wouldn't have an outer box with UPC code, etc.
> 
> For argument's sake, if one of the non-functional watches was fit with a fake movement, is this possible? If so, what would be the giveaway?
> 
> ...


Curiosity is a curious thing. Now you're making me curious. What do you think might be under there other than an 8L35?


----------



## watchfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

PiguetPolo said:


> Curiosity is a curious thing. Now you're making me curious. What do you think might be under there other than an 8L35?


To be honest, I don't know. I suppose I'm being overly cautious, thinking anything this interesting might be fake (the serial number). I don't mean to poke and pick at it, and should just probably enjoy it.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

watchfisher said:


> To be honest, I don't know. I suppose I'm being overly cautious, thinking anything this interesting might be fake (the serial number). I don't mean to poke and pick at it, and should just probably enjoy it.


If you really want to be sure I suppose you'll have to crack the case and see.

I've been wearing mine continuously this past week and the 8l35 movement has been keeping flawless time-0 spd. Hasn't lost anytime over last 3 days. Lovin' it.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> The original Seiko silicone strap is very comfortable. Mines doesn't capture lint to any degree of annoyance though its broken in and that probably has a lot to do with it.
> 
> If you have a caliper, would you (or anyone following) measure the thickness of the WJean Waffle.? Also assume the Uncle Seiko one is approximately equal in quality.
> 
> ...


Uncle Seiko straps are garbage relative to the OEM silicone on the 033. I bought one and wasn't impressed - cheap and stiff. I don't unde
rstand all the complaining about the lovely OEM strap. It's a delight to wear.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just switched back to my 19/18 Micah Vintager strap


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Just switched back to my 19/18 Micah Vintager strap


Nice pairing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rcorreale said:


> Nice pairing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Micah Vintager strap does a great job of supporting the heavy watch head.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## T2Z (Sep 23, 2020)

watchfisher said:


> To be honest, I don't know. I suppose I'm being overly cautious, thinking anything this interesting might be fake (the serial number). I don't mean to poke and pick at it, and should just probably enjoy it.





watchfisher said:


> To be honest, I don't know. I suppose I'm being overly cautious, thinking anything this interesting might be fake (the serial number). I don't mean to poke and pick at it, and should just probably enjoy it.


Only Seiko can answer your question, but I guess they wouldn't do. So, here is my personal opinion. I live in Japan and have seen that some ADs are still selling new SBDX031s. Moreover, official Seiko outlet stores are selling them with 20% discounts. 
So, is it a wonder if Seiko had re-serviced and sold #0001? 
They are a big company and I don't think they keep all #1s for their watch museum.
Simply, you got a lucky #0001. Enjoy it!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> An update.. Bezel-only fix turns out to be ~$75 after shipping/charges/etc. Bezels are not covered under warranty at all.
> 
> With regard to movement, Seiko NJ has zero flexibility in warranty timing.
> 
> Because it was purchased down under, the international warranty is 1 year regardless of the events of the last year and it's either ~$425 to service the movement in NJ or one has to send it to NZ. It's unclear if NZ service center would ship back internationally (but hopefully).


Last update..

$75 bezel repair came back good as new. I skipped the 300~400 movt service, save it for a few years from now. They tested timing to be within spec.

Very well packaged but no reusable extras from the service center (eg zip pouch like I've gotten from Hamilton/Swatch group service before).


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

The longest honeymoon ever.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

My SLA033 Willard and SLA043 62MAS are the only LE Seiko's that I currently own. However I think the cushion case of the SLA033 might provide greater wrist presence than the SLA043. Although both have the fantastic 8L35 movement, they are otherwise very different watches.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

5959HH said:


> My SLA033 Willard and SLA043 62MAS are the only LE Seiko's that I currently own. However I think the cushion case of the SLA033 might provide greater wrist presence than the SLA043. Although both have the fantastic 8L35 movement, they are otherwise very different watches.


The SLA033 had made such an impression on me that I played around with getting another Classic Seiko Diver. Never tried on the 62MAS reissues, but I was able to try on the SLA039 MM and SLA041 Tuna and while those watches had the same impeccable GS like production values, the Willard design, for me, is just perfect.

Earlier I've posted several things I love and I'll highlight another here that makes this Reissue fab:

*Blacked-out Inners Walls.* Though mentioned in many editorial, in experience this subtle yet significant detail gives the design a retro-modern flair. Where most watches reveal the bare stainless inner case wall or a indexed rehaut providing visual delineation between the dial and the case, the Willard is one unbroken sea of black spanning the dial center to the edge of the polished DLC steel bezel.

In combination with the dual-curved dual-radius crystal and the phenomenal Seiko Super Clear AR, the experience is more precision optical instrument than watch-not unlike the matte anti-reflective vanta-black paint lining the hubble telescope.


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

5959HH said:


> My SLA033 Willard and SLA043 62MAS are the only LE Seiko's that I currently own. However I think the cushion case of the SLA033 might provide greater wrist presence than the SLA043. Although both have the fantastic 8L35 movement, they are otherwise very different watches.


Great minds think alike ?. I've got the same 2. Other than my MM600, the rest of my Seiko collection are the entry level watches (which I'm still more than happy with). These reissues are fantastic! Great photos!


----------



## Mickgriddle (Jan 24, 2010)

Ugh I love the look of this watch! I've found a few new examples in my area here in Japan but NOT ONE single AD is discounting them. With Japanese sales tax (10%) the price comes out to almost $5000, which is nuts. I could buy used and save 30% right off the bat. This is a nice watch, but I think closer to $3500 nice, not $5k. What's everyone's opinions on buying this watch new versus used?


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Mickgriddle said:


> Ugh I love the look of this watch! I've found a few new examples in my area here in Japan but NOT ONE single AD is discounting them. With Japanese sales tax (10%) the price comes out to almost $5000, which is nuts. I could buy used and save 30% right off the bat. This is a nice watch, but I think closer to $3500 nice, not $5k. What's everyone's opinions on buying this watch new versus used?


Definitely the way to go. Why wouldn't you.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Mickgriddle said:


> Ugh I love the look of this watch! I've found a few new examples in my area here in Japan but NOT ONE single AD is discounting them. With Japanese sales tax (10%) the price comes out to almost $5000, which is nuts. I could buy used and save 30% right off the bat. This is a nice watch, but I think closer to $3500 nice, not $5k. What's everyone's opinions on buying this watch new versus used?


I bought mine used. But now that i know how much i like it, i wouldn't hesitate buying new


----------



## Mickgriddle (Jan 24, 2010)

nitron135 said:


> Definitely the way to go. Why wouldn't you.


I'm not sure sure if buying new is worth the $1,500 premium over a barely used model. Then again, there aren't many new ones available at all outside of Japan.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Mickgriddle said:


> I'm not sure sure if buying new is worth the $1,500 premium over a barely used model. Then again, there aren't many new ones available at all outside of Japan.


I too was on the hunt for one of these, but I was specifically looking for a new watch.








SLA033 / SBDX031 former and current owners - opinions wanted


Almost 2 years after its release, I've come around to the idea of an SLA033 as a possible daily wearer. First I told myself it was too expensive, then I told myself it was too big. I've overcome both of those personal objections, but would very much appreciate any insights from past and present...




www.watchuseek.com




Under different circumstances, I wouldn't hesitate to grab a used example in excellent condition at around $3K.

I had confirmed 3 new AD examples in the US (now down to 2 😁), and another 2 new grey examples in HK. Depending upon the Japanese import duty for watches, it may make sense to try and get one of these at a discount if the Japanese ADs won't play ball. If you decide to go this route, let me know if you can't find the dealers in question, and I'll PM you my findings.


----------



## Mickgriddle (Jan 24, 2010)

O . said:


> I too was on the hunt for one of these, but I was specifically looking for a new watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks for the offer. I'll look around and see if I can get a discount at one of the ADs here. My Japanese is not so good, but maybe I can convince them to soften up lol.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

O . said:


> I too was on the hunt for one of these, but I was specifically looking for a new watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. #1167/2500 chiming in here
Man, I can tell you truly love the design by that beauty on your wrist. I bought my SLA033 directly from Japan in September of '19 and I paid full whack because I was never going to sell it. Also, it has my birthday in its number. Honestly, with this piece, the honeymoon lasts your life time, imo; that's been my experience. It's an incredible watch and tough as nails. Also, under the radar and just has a few light scratches. I can't remember the last time I took it off. I can all but guarantee you'll feel the same way, dude.


----------



## Mickgriddle (Jan 24, 2010)

James767 said:


> . #1167/2500 chiming in here
> Man, I can tell you truly love the design by that beauty on your wrist. I bought my SLA033 directly from Japan in September of '19 and I paid full whack because I was never going to sell it. Also, it has my birthday in its number. Honestly, with this piece, the honeymoon lasts your life time, imo; that's been my experience. It's an incredible watch and tough as nails. Also, under the radar and just has a few light scratches. I can't remember the last time I took it off. I can all but guarantee you'll feel the same way, dude.


There's a new one for sale near me, also for "full whack", and I'm teetering on whether to get that or a new GS GMT automatic. Too many choices!


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mickgriddle said:


> There's a new one for sale near me, also for "full whack", and I'm teetering on whether to get that or a new GS GMT automatic. Too many choices!


I'm telling you, get the 033 if you love the style and want a modern, high-end Seiko that isn't made to be a safe queen; it's made
to be worn - not coddled.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mickgriddle said:


> There's a new one for sale near me, also for "full whack", and I'm teetering on whether to get that or a new GS GMT automatic. Too many choices!


I paid full whack because I bought it relatively quickly and, if a watch speaks to you like none other like the 6105 did in '85, you buy. That said, I would try to get a discount but I'd still get it - unless you need watch kudos from your mates, that is. The 033 is low key stealth, extremely practical and bulletproof I wear it for me and couldn't care less what others think.


----------



## Mickgriddle (Jan 24, 2010)

James767 said:


> I paid full whack because I bought it relatively quickly and, if a watch speaks to you like none other like the 6105 did in '85, you buy. That said, I would try to get a discount but I'd still get it - unless you need watch kudos from your mates, that is. The 033 is low key stealth, extremely practical and bulletproof I wear it for me and couldn't care less what others think.


True! oh man to be able to see the original 6105 in the wild back in the day would have been awesome. I was born not long after the 6309 was discontinued lol.

There are quite a few lightly used examples in my area too. Here's one for just around $3200 USD and it comes with everything.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mickgriddle said:


> True! oh man to be able to see the original 6105 in the wild back in the day would have been awesome. I was born not long after the 6309 was discontinued lol.
> 
> There are quite a few lightly used examples in my area too. Here's one for just around $3200 USD and it comes with everything.
> 
> ...


I'd pull ye ol' trigger. That's a great price.


----------



## Mickgriddle (Jan 24, 2010)

James767 said:


> I'd pull ye ol' trigger. That's a great price.


The deed is done. Managed to squeeze a small discount and get it to just over $3000. Couldn't be happier with this watch!
















Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mickgriddle said:


> The deed is done. Managed to squeeze a small discount and get it to just over $3000. Couldn't be happier with this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I couldn't be happier for you (sniff). This watch comes with a lifetime honeymoon, I tell ya. Don't get flustered with the crown, man; just hold her with 12 facing your tummy and the crown is easily unscrewed by getting a fingernail in one of its grooves and push forward to unscrew (away from tummy). I'm super happy for you, my friend!


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Giddyup on the price, especially; please leave the OEM silicone strap on her. I can't, for the life of me, understand these guys slapping a garbage Uncle Seiko (especially compared to said OEM strap)Super happy for you, man.


----------



## Mickgriddle (Jan 24, 2010)

James767 said:


> Giddyup on the price, especially; please leave the OEM silicone strap on her. I can't, for the life of me, understand these guys slapping a garbage Uncle Seiko (especially compared to said OEM strap)Super happy for you, man.


Haha thanks mate! Yeah I'm definitely keeping the OG silicon strap on, it's so comfortable. Thanks for the crown tips too, I'll give it a try. I've had luck with turning the watch upside down to allow my thumb to fit into the scalloped portion under the case to better grip the crown. I'll never have to worry about inadvertently unscrewing this one!

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

edit


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Monkeynuts said:


> Anyone want to buy a spare bezel as I'm selling my sla033 and picked up this rare item on a chance
> £300 posted worldwide
> mods please delete if not allowed
> View attachment 16046010
> ...


why are you moving the -033 on? Of all the modern divers I've purchased within the last couple of years, I can honestly say that the -033 is one that is not going anywhere.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

edit


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

thesharkman said:


> why are you moving the -033 on? Of all the modern divers I've purchased within the last couple of years, I can honestly say that the -033 is one that is not going anywhere.
> 
> <* shark >>><


Your right after giving it some thought I'm going to sell a couple of other watches instead


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Monkeynuts said:


> Your right after giving it some thought I'm going to sell a couple of other watches instead


great! lol...that's my good deed for the day: convincing someone to keep a great watch!

<* shark >>><


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Mickgriddle (Jan 24, 2010)

MacTruck said:


>


Looks sharp! Would have been nice if Seiko made a straight end bar bracelet too. Which one is that?

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Mickgriddle said:


> Looks sharp! Would have been nice if Seiko made a straight end bar bracelet too. Which one is that?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Seiko does make the new a SLA049/051 which comes on a bracelet, and a really nice one, I hear. They weigh in at about 185 grams vs. the 130 grams of the SLA033.

Personally, I prefer the Willard on a strap for the weight savings.

Now if Seiko were to make a Titanium Willard on Ti bracelet, I'd maybe bite.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

I made this one. It's strapcode 19mm straight end links attached to 12 x 18mm omega planet ocean links and an omega mm300 clasp.


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

PiguetPolo said:


> Seiko does make the new a SLA049/051 which comes on a bracelet, and a really nice one, I here. They weigh in at about 185 grams vs. the 130 grams of the SLA033.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the Willard on a strap for the weight savings.
> 
> Now if Seiko were to make a Titanium Willard on Ti bracelet, I'd maybe bite.


It's pretty nice


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

MacTruck said:


>


Where did you find a 19mm bracelet? I love the OEM strap and think it's meant to be worn on said strap, imo.


----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)

Finally&#8230;


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Phil_ said:


> Finally&#8230;
> View attachment 16069750


Worth waiting for ?


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone know where to source another OEM strap? Seiko doesn't respond when I message the email on their site.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Phil_ said:


> Finally&#8230;
> View attachment 16069750


Congratulations, brother. This watch is all I care about anymore.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

pbubsy said:


> It's pretty nice
> View attachment 16053540


I'm glad you love it, man. Personally, I love my 033 more. But, if I hadn't had the money, I would've grabbed an SPB like yours in a heartbeat. Congratulations, dude.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

braidn said:


> Worth waiting for 🥰


Indeed, she is. I wouldn't trade my Willard LE for anything - yes, seriously.


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

James767 said:


> I'm glad you love it, man. Personally, I love my 033 more. But, if I hadn't had the money, I would've grabbed an SPB like yours in a heartbeat. Congratulations, dude.


I have both. Might seem redundant, but they're actually very different on the wrist.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my SLA033 on an Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar strap today.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

anyone have a bracelet suggestion other than a strapcode? I like their bracelets, but their clasps are too "thick" for my liking. TIA...

<* shark >>><


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

pbubsy said:


> I have both. Might seem redundant, but they're actually very different on the wrist.


Nope, not redundant in the least; I think it's rather smart and practical.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

thesharkman said:


> anyone have a bracelet suggestion other than a strapcode? I like their bracelets, but their clasps are too "think" for my liking. TIA...
> 
> <* shark >>><


The Staib 4.1mm melainese mesh is fantastically made, more than strong and doesn't pinch arm hair. I bought one and put it on my SBDCO67 (satin finish). I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

James767 said:


> The Staib 4.1mm melainese mesh is fantastically made, more than strong and doesn't pinch arm hair. I bought one and put it on my SBDCO67 (satin finish). I couldn't be happier with it.


They're rather pricey but somewhat cheaper at Long Island Watch. Amazing quality and handmade in Austria.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Pegasus said:


> These seem to still be readily available here in the UK and I'm becoming more and more tempted!
> 
> I haven't looked into it too much yet but has anyone managed to get a good discount on one?
> 
> ...


It wears like a dream compared to the SRP; after getting the 033, I sold my SRP777. Hope that helps - years later.lol


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone tried the new woven diver strap from spb239/spb237 on the sla033?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if the SLA033 has a removeable crown tube (in the event the threads get stripped) or is it welded into the case? My understanding is the MM300's (SLA021/SLA023) and the limited edition SLA025/SLA039 have welded in crown tubes. There have been cases of crown tube threads stripping and the entire midcase had to be replaced.

I assumed that the models with the screw down caseback and 200m water rating would have had standard screw in crown tubes (like my Grand Seiko models have) but I'm reading some members in another thread suggest that all of the SLA models including the Willard and the 62MAS have welded in crown tubes.

I've got an SLA033 but can't tell by looking at it. Does anyone know for sure if the tube is welded in or screwed in? The thought of stripped the crown tube and having to pay a massive amount of money for a new replacement case is a bit concerning.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Mr_Pacman said:


> Does anyone know if the SLA033 has a removeable crown tube (in the event the threads get stripped) or is it welded into the case? My understanding is the MM300's (SLA021/SLA023) and the limited edition SLA025/SLA039 have welded in crown tubes. There have been cases of crown tube threads stripping and the entire midcase had to be replaced.
> 
> I assumed that the models with the screw down caseback and 200m water rating would have had standard screw in crown tubes (like my Grand Seiko models have) but I'm reading some members in another thread suggest that all of the SLA models including the Willard and the 62MAS have welded in crown tubes.
> 
> I've got an SLA033 but can't tell by looking at it. Does anyone know for sure if the tube is welded in or screwed in? The thought of stripped the crown tube and having to pay a massive amount of money for a new replacement case is a bit concerning.


just do the "reverse" twist first before going forward when you screw on your crown and you'll never have a problem. =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mr_Pacman said:


> Does anyone know if the SLA033 has a removeable crown tube (in the event the threads get stripped) or is it welded into the case? My understanding is the MM300's (SLA021/SLA023) and the limited edition SLA025/SLA039 have welded in crown tubes. There have been cases of crown tube threads stripping and the entire midcase had to be replaced.
> 
> I assumed that the models with the screw down caseback and 200m water rating would have had standard screw in crown tubes (like my Grand Seiko models have) but I'm reading some members in another thread suggest that all of the SLA models including the Willard and the 62MAS have welded in crown tubes.
> 
> I've got an SLA033 but can't tell by looking at it. Does anyone know for sure if the tube is welded in or screwed in? The thought of stripped the crown tube and having to pay a massive amount of money for a new replacement case is a bit concerning.


When winding, etc., just always push down the crown and turn it counterclockwise (I know it's not the easiest but it's definitely doable; I own one so I know) until you feel the threads lock. Then turn it clockwise with pressure still being applied and screw it down.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

thesharkman said:


> just do the "reverse" twist first before going forward when you screw on your crown and you'll never have a problem. =)
> 
> <* shark >>><


Yes - this is the trick I learned many years ago with screw down crown watches. With most (but not all) you often will feel a tiny click as the threads engage, then you're GTG with screwing it down. Knock on wood I've never stripped a crown tube (I have gotten them a bit cross threaded a few times, but very quickly backed it back out before any damage was done).


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my SLA033 on an Uncle Seiko Tropic rubber strap today


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Wearing my SLA033 on an Uncle Seiko Tropic rubber strap today


Meh. Sorry, just being honest. Why on earth it in lieu of its stock silicone strap? It's unbelievably comfortable.


----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

I struggled with the stock strap on the SLA033 because of its length and my slightly-less-than 6.5 inch wrist. I didn't like the way the bottom of the strap would bulge out away from my wrist, given that I had the keeper up near the end of the strap to keep it from flopping about. But I did find a solution for this. I slipped another keeper onto the strap near the buckle. With one keeper holding the strap in at the bottom and the other near the strap end, all is well and I'm finally really liking the stock strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

James767 said:


> Meh. Sorry, just being honest. Why on earth it in lieu of its stock silicone strap? It's unbelievably comfortable.


I prefer the Uncle Seiko Tropic rubber strap over the OEM silicone strap mainly because the OEM silicone strap is as long as a freight train on my 6.5” wrist. So you feel free to utilize whatever works best for you and I’ll do the same.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’m not a fan of the stock strap either, I like the look but the length is ridiculous also the metal keeper is extremely uncomfortable, I have two of the bloody things


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

5959HH said:


> I prefer the Uncle Seiko Tropic rubber strap over the OEM silicone strap mainly because the OEM silicone strap is as long as a freight train on my 6.5” wrist. So you feel free to utilize whatever works best for you and I’ll do the same.


Obviously, we've both already done just that. I wasn't trying to be a jerk. I'm just being honest with my useless opinion, that's all. What the hell do I know, though?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

James767 said:


> Obviously, we've both already done just that. I wasn't trying to be a jerk. I'm just being honest with my useless opinion, that's all. What the hell do I know, though?


Probably no more nor more less than what I do…


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Probably no more nor more less than what do…


I also feel like the stock strap is a pretty integral part of the experience of this watch.. It really is nice.

Usually it’s the first thing I swap out but not here. The watch is pretty large and heavy and works well with something as substantial. Haven’t seen much else that matches it well.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

I use the original strap mostly, but sometimes in the winter i put it on leather too. Like for the military rehearsal last week.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’ve sold my Seiko sla033 , just a heads up on here that I have a spare unused bezel for sale on ebay Seiko Sla033 Bezel New Unused | eBay


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:


> I’ve sold my Seiko sla033 , just a heads up on here that I have a spare unused bezel for sale on ebay Seiko Sla033 Bezel New Unused | eBay


Are you able to tell by looking at the underside of the bezel if the "insert" is truly a removeable insert or is it one piece of metal that is joined with the rest of the bezel?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

id imagine it will be a aluminium insert on steel bezel, surprised it’s not gone yet as would be impossible to source especially in the future


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> id imagine it will be a aluminium insert on steel bezel, surprised it’s not gone yet as would be impossible to source especially in the future


The entire bezel is made of steel.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

James767 said:


> The entire bezel is made of steel.


Would this mean the whole bezel would need replacement if insert was damaged?


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> Would this mean the whole bezel would need replacement if insert was damaged?


I'm not sure if it's a separate thing but I'm inclined to think it's all one piece of steel made to appear as separate.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

About 2 weeks ago I put my newly acquired SLA033 on a Seiko dal3ab19 band. It fits perfectly and no longer have to deal with that sticky silicone that originally came with the watch.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Wearing my 033 and dirty pants for work today.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Has anyone found a bracelet other than a strap code for this watch yet? I don't mind the strap code bracelets, but I don't like the thickness of their clasps. They are far and above the thickness of ALL other bracelet clasps. I never noticed this until I bought a strap code bracelet for another watch and want to see if an alternative ever came about.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been tempted to try the Forstner ladder


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

The Strapcode Chaffle is the best fit for me


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Hi SLA033 ppl...

Im looking for a new/near new bezel (and insert) for my sla033 if anyone have one for sale. Pls pls let me know.

Thank you


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

opusx said:


> Hi SLA033 ppl...
> 
> Im looking for a new/near new bezel (and insert) for my sla033 if anyone have one for sale. Pls pls let me know.
> 
> Thank you


I saw the 033 bezel just a couple days ago on ebay for $300, I believe. The bezel is solid steel - including it's insert.


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

James767 said:


> I saw the 033 bezel just a couple days ago on ebay for $300, I believe. The bezel is solid steel - including it's insert.


Ooo i better check it out. Thanks mate

.. i had a search and nothing comes up. Maybe its sold already.

If anyone have one for sale please let me know,. Thank you

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

My Sla033 on custom black cotton webbing









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

SLA033 under a cheapie microscope.

might interest u guys


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

thesharkman said:


> why are you moving the -033 on? Of all the modern divers I've purchased within the last couple of years, I can honestly say that the -033 is one that is not going anywhere.
> 
> <* shark >>><


I think we can glean a couple reasons why so many are selling their 033s; people bought it expecting it to appreciate and it hasn't. You, I and the vast majority of owners, I reckon, couldn't care less because we truly love it. Secondly, you'll receive practically zero kudos when wearing the 033 - which is exactly the way I like it.


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Monkeynuts said:


> edit


Monkeynuts are you still selling your Bezel for the SLA033>

If you are im very interested...

Thank you


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

James767 said:


> I think we can glean a couple reasons why so many are selling their 033s; people bought it expecting it to appreciate and it hasn't. You, I and the vast majority of owners, I reckon, couldn't care less because we truly love it. Secondly, you'll receive practically zero kudos when wearing the 033 - which is exactly the way I like it.


!!

Seiko is releasing LEs in this space more regularly but seems little chance of getting one as definitive as the 033. Like the Uemura ones have prospex logos, date at 4:30, no zaratsu, standard case back, no turn direction on crown, less special stoplight second hand..

033 all the way!


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

nitron135 said:


> !!
> 
> Seiko is releasing LEs in this space more regularly but seems little chance of getting one as definitive as the 033. Like the Uemura ones have prospex logos, date at 4:30, no zaratsu, standard case back, no turn direction on crown, less special stoplight second hand..
> 
> 033 all the way!


My thoughts, exactly; they're smaller, too.


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Hello guys, 
Can someone please educate me on how to take off the SLA033 bezel?
Im going to order a new bezel to replace my scratched up one.
Thank you


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

opusx said:


> Hello guys,
> Can someone please educate me on how to take off the SLA033 bezel?
> Im going to order a new bezel to replace my scratched up one.
> Thank you


No, please don't do it ! My bezel is scratched some, too; they give the watch character and, in the case of the 033, make it look even better, imo.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

opusx said:


> Hello guys,
> Can someone please educate me on how to take off the SLA033 bezel?
> Im going to order a new bezel to replace my scratched up one.
> Thank you


Would you want your old, original ROLEX dial swapped for a new one? Exactly. Hell no.


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

It's a terrible badly made overpriced piece of junk 















And I'm just jealous that I can't afford one


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

As much as i love my SLA033.. I dont compare patina on my seiko to any Rolex. 

for me on a seiko; its a scratch... on a Rolex; its Patina.

heheheh


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Yikes, i just called Seiko Australia in regards to service my SLA033 ( mine is running 20 second fast a day) and they stated current turnover time of 12 Weeks.... Wowzerrr


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

opusx said:


> As much as i love my SLA033.. I dont compare patina on my seiko to any Rolex.
> 
> for me on a seiko; its a scratch... on a Rolex; its Patina.
> 
> heheheh


I'm just saying it's made to be worn and, unfortunately, scratches will happen; they give it character, imo. Like most here, I'm still rather careful with it, of course.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

opusx said:


> Yikes, i just called Seiko Australia in regards to service my SLA033 ( mine is running 20 second fast a day) and they stated current turnover time of 12 Weeks.... Wowzerrr


It is a tool watch, you know. Tools generally get scratched.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven’t worn my SLA033 on a custom Micah Dirksen Vintager strap in awhile.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

opusx said:


> Yikes, i just called Seiko Australia in regards to service my SLA033 ( mine is running 20 second fast a day) and they stated current turnover time of 12 Weeks.... Wowzerrr


I sent my SLA051 to the service center in New Jersey early December. Estimated turnaround was 2-3 weeks but, due to a backordered part (the case!), I now hope to have it back in early April.
12 weeks for a movement service is pretty crazy.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Haven’t worn my SLA033 on a custom Micah Dirksen Vintager strap in awhile.


That's a nice strap. Can you get it wet? For me, unless it's been treated, leather just seems like a bad idea on this watch.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

James767 said:


> That's a nice strap. Can you get it wet? For me, unless it's been treated, leather just seems like a bad idea on this watch.


Thanks. Probably can get it wet although I imagine any leather is not optimal for getting wet in case I’d no doubt switch to one of the 19mm Uncle Seiko rubber straps I have. For me the primary use of the rotating bezel is to time steaks.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

5959HH said:


> Thanks. Probably can get it wet although I imagine any leather is not optimal for getting wet in case I’d no doubt switch to one of the 19mm Uncle Seiko rubber straps I have. For me the primary use of the rotating bezel is to time steaks.


Lol. Me, too.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Jowens said:


> I sent my SLA051 to the service center in New Jersey early December. Estimated turnaround was 2-3 weeks but, due to a backordered part (the case!), I now hope to have it back in early April.
> 12 weeks for a movement service is pretty crazy.


Good lord! What are they charging for the case? I hope your bezel is okay, at least.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

James767 said:


> Good lord! What are they charging for the case? I hope your bezel is okay, at least.


A lot!
Bezel is fine, as is the rest of the watch. I had the misfortune of dropping the watch from a height of about 30" onto a hardwood floor while the crown was unscrewed. The watch landed directly on the crown, which jammed down onto the crown tube, apparently damaging the tube beyond repair. The watch (like most Seiko divers) does not have a replaceable crown tube, so a new case it is.
There is not the smallest mark on the watch from the incident, and no apparent effect to the movement (having it serviced while the watch is dissembled anyway, as a precaution).
Good thing I like the watch because I'm going to have a bunch of money in it!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Dickie said:


> The Strapcode Chaffle is the best fit for me
> View attachment 16330013
> 
> View attachment 16330014


Bought the Chaffle on your recommendation and am very pleased with it !


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

impalass said:


> Bought the Chaffle on your recommendation and am very pleased with it !


I wish the Chaffle existed when I owned my SLA033. I'd probably still have it.
Definitely putting mine on my SLA051 when it returns from the service center.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Jowens said:


> A lot!
> Bezel is fine, as is the rest of the watch. I had the misfortune of dropping the watch from a height of about 30" onto a hardwood floor while the crown was unscrewed. The watch landed directly on the crown, which jammed down onto the crown tube, apparently damaging the tube beyond repair. The watch (like most Seiko divers) does not have a replaceable crown tube, so a new case it is.
> There is not the smallest mark on the watch from the incident, and no apparent effect to the movement (having it serviced while the watch is dissembled anyway, as a precaution).
> Good thing I like the watch because I'm going to have a bunch of money in it!
> ...


Man, I'm really sorry to hear that. I would be handling it the same way and agree completely.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

James767 said:


> Man, I'm really sorry to hear that. I would be handling it the same way and agree completely.


Thank you. It was definitely one of those "I can't believe that just happened" moments.


----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

Jowens said:


> A lot!
> Bezel is fine, as is the rest of the watch. I had the misfortune of dropping the watch from a height of about 30" onto a hardwood floor while the crown was unscrewed. The watch landed directly on the crown, which jammed down onto the crown tube, apparently damaging the tube beyond repair. The watch (like most Seiko divers) does not have a replaceable crown tube, so a new case it is.
> There is not the smallest mark on the watch from the incident, and no apparent effect to the movement (having it serviced while the watch is dissembled anyway, as a precaution).
> Good thing I like the watch because I'm going to have a bunch of money in it!
> ...





Jowens said:


> A lot!
> Bezel is fine, as is the rest of the watch. I had the misfortune of dropping the watch from a height of about 30" onto a hardwood floor while the crown was unscrewed. The watch landed directly on the crown, which jammed down onto the crown tube, apparently damaging the tube beyond repair. The watch (like most Seiko divers) does not have a replaceable crown tube, so a new case it is.
> There is not the smallest mark on the watch from the incident, and no apparent effect to the movement (having it serviced while the watch is dissembled anyway, as a precaution).
> Good thing I like the watch because I'm going to have a bunch of money in it!
> ...


Is this an isoframe strap?


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Julian Yeo said:


> Is this an isoframe strap?


Yes, it is. Currently residing on my SBDX017.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Nik_86 (Aug 16, 2019)

What's the advantages of the Chaffle over the stock strap? Have been considering the Isofrane for a while but haven't purchased yet.

How much is a new case by the way?


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Nik_86 said:


> What's the advantages of the Chaffle over the stock strap? Have been considering the Isofrane for a while but haven't purchased yet.
> 
> How much is a new case by the way?


The Chaffle costs significantly less than the super comfy stock strap.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Nik_86 said:


> What's the advantages of the Chaffle over the stock strap? Have been considering the Isofrane for a while but haven't purchased yet.
> 
> How much is a new case by the way?


The Chaffle is a little shorter (less strap tongue sticking out), is not a dust and lint magnet like the OEM strap and the two rubber keepers on the Chaffle stay in place unlike the OEM metal keeper that slides around.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

impalass said:


> The Chaffle is a little shorter (less strap tongue sticking out), is not a dust and lint magnet like the OEM strap and the two rubber keepers on the Chaffle stay in place unlike the OEM metal keeper that slides around.


Is the chaffle as thick as the OEM strap? I quite like the thickness of the OEM strap, which is why I haven't replaced it with the waffle from Uncle Seiko.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Tokyo321 said:


> Is the chaffle as thick as the OEM strap? I quite like the thickness of the OEM strap, which is why I haven't replaced it with the waffle from Uncle Seiko.


The Strapcode Chaffle is a couple of hairs thicker than the OEM strap just below the lugs and almost as soft and pliable as the OEM.

I purchased a blue 19mm first and liked it so much I purchased the black 19mm too. Hoping the the grey Chaffle will eventually be available 19mm for my SLA017.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

impalass said:


> The Strapcode Chaffle is a couple of hairs thicker than the OEM strap just below the lugs and almost as soft and pliable as the OEM.
> 
> I purchased a blue 19mm first and liked it so much I purchased the black 19mm too. Hoping the the grey Chaffle will eventually be available 19mm for my SLA017.


Thanks! Sounds good. Will place an order for one soon. By the way, is the surface also about the same as the OEM (a little shiny) or is it more matte?

Also, do you have any pics of the 033 on the blue chaffle?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Tokyo321 said:


> Thanks! Sounds good. Will place an order for one soon. By the way, is the surface also about the same as the OEM (a little shiny) or is it more matte?
> 
> Also, do you have any pics of the 033 on the blue chaffle?


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

The 6105 on vintage leather, and the SBDX031/033 reissue on US tire tread.


----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

Quick trouble shoot question. My bezel has gotten really stiff to the point where it’s extremely hard to turn. Has anyone encountered this? Strangely when the watch is wet the bezel seems to loosens up almost to the point where it is free spinning. I have 2 other sla models and nether have this issue.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Julian Yeo said:


> Quick trouble shoot question. My bezel has gotten really stiff to the point where it’s extremely hard to turn. Has anyone encountered this? Strangely when the watch is wet the bezel seems to loosens up almost to the point where it is free spinning. I have 2 other sla models and nether have this issue.


I have encountered this exact issue. I tried several suggested home fixes but none worked. It required a relatively quick trip back to the service center which took care of the issue at a reasonable rate. I posted of the amounts higher up in this thread, in case anyone found themselves in a similar situation.

Good luck!


----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

subdiver said:


> The SLA033 is made for rubber.
> 
> View attachment 14389661
> 
> ...


Is this the 20mm isoframe? How does it fit the 19mm lug width?


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Julian Yeo said:


> Is this the 20mm isoframe? How does it fit the 19mm lug width?


Probably not terribly well unless he filed it down.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

With its 8L siblings


----------



## Urymoto (Oct 19, 2013)

Julian Yeo said:


> Quick trouble shoot question. My bezel has gotten really stiff to the point where it’s extremely hard to turn. Has anyone encountered this? Strangely when the watch is wet the bezel seems to loosens up almost to the point where it is free spinning. I have 2 other sla models and nether have this issue.


Strange you mention this. This just happened on my Sla049. I started a post. I removed the bezel there was no dirt. Now I will remove the bezel gasket and re lube it…..and check for damage.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Tokyo321 said:


> With its 8L siblings


 That's a beautiful collection, sir. Of course I'm biased, so not surprisingly I think the 033/SBDX031 is the winner, winner chicken dinner; it just has so much more personality than the 62mas and the MM, imo.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

James767 said:


> That's a beautiful collection, sir. Of course I'm biased, so not surprisingly I think the 033/SBDX031 is the winner, winner chicken dinner; it just has so much more personality than the 62mas and the MM, imo.


I agree with you, of course. But I also think each one of them is quite unique in their design and character, so I never feel like I would rather be wearing one instead of the other. 

I love the mm300 (especially my SBDX017), but sometimes I wonder if I should add the SLA025/SBEX007 just to complete the OG Seiko diver trio.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Tokyo321 said:


> I agree with you, of course. But I also think each one of them is quite unique in their design and character, so I never feel like I would rather be wearing one instead of the other.
> 
> I love the mm300 (especially my SBDX017), but sometimes I wonder if I should add the SLA025/SBEX007 just to complete the OG Seiko diver trio.


Regarding your last sentence, I'd stick with what you own. You have the best iterations of all the classics. Getting others that are smaller, have Prospex logos seems rather silly to me.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

James767 said:


> Regarding your last sentence, I'd stick with what you own. You have the best iterations of all the classics. Getting others that are smaller, have Prospex logos seems rather silly to me.


Thanks, James. But I don't think the SLA025 will be a smaller watch. In fact, part of my hesitation in getting it is that it wears bigger than the MM300 (given its thinner bezel/bigger dial), even as they are of the same tall height. Also, the SLA025 (as you may know) does not have a Prospex logo -- at least not yet .


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Tokyo321 said:


> Thanks, James. But I don't think the SLA025 will be a smaller watch. In fact, part of my hesitation in getting it is that it wears bigger than the MM300 (given its thinner bezel/bigger dial), even as they are of the same tall height. Also, the SLA025 (as you may know) does not have a Prospex logo -- at least not yet .


That's true, however, it''s 44mm in diameter as opposed to the 033's 45mm - a minor thing to the majority of us, I'm sure. I love your watches - and the 025; that's a very special and limited edition watch that would fit in perfect with your other lovely LEs.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

James767 said:


> That's true, however, it''s 44mm in diameter as opposed to the 033's 45mm - a minor thing to the majority of us, I'm sure. I love your watches - and the 025; that's a very special and limited edition watch that would fit in perfect with your other lovely LEs.


Thank you. I forgot there was that 1mm difference. Still on the fence on the 025, but who knows...


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Tokyo321 said:


> Thank you. I forgot there was that 1mm difference. Still on the fence on the 025, but who knows...


I was thinking about the -025, but the Diashield is a deal breaker for me. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

thesharkman said:


> I was thinking about the -025, but the Diashield is a deal breaker for me.


I guess I've been lucky so far and have not had any bad experience with Diashield. I actually think Diashield is quite effective in preventing light scratches, which you often get from placing your watch on a table or lightly brushing it against a hard surface. All of my Seiko watches (except for one SLA and a couple of SKXs) have diashield coating.

Of course, I prefer Seiko's EBS over Diashield, but those EBS models usually come at a different price point.


----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

Urymoto said:


> Strange you mention this. This just happened on my Sla049. I started a post. I removed the bezel there was no dirt. Now I will remove the bezel gasket and re lube it…..and check for damage.


I applied a drop of silicone oil and it’s working perfectly. I don’t know if this is the best fix for it but it worked.


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

So how do you remove the SLA033 bezel? Will it just pop off like Turtles?


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

opusx said:


> So how do you remove the SLA033 bezel? Will it just pop off like Turtles?


Why are you removing the bezel? Please tell me it's NOT for a mod; doing so with a rare, beautiful LE would be a felony.


----------



## fjordseiko (6 mo ago)

Hi
New owner from Norway here.
Great watch. Possible keeper 😂


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

fjordseiko said:


> View attachment 16744629
> 
> Hi
> New owner from Norway here.
> Great watch. Possible keeper 😂


"Possible keeper?!" I would hope so. You'll love it. Congratulations, mate.


----------



## fjordseiko (6 mo ago)

James767 said:


> "Possible keeper?!" I would hope so. You'll love it. Congratulations, mate.


It is good. I still prefer my SLA017 tough. It is just so much more beautiful. 
The SLA033 is the reissue with the best size/proportions imho. It's is very comfortable and slender for what it is. Almost true to the original.
The SLA025 is too tall and top heavy. Very hard to wear. Could not keep that one.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

fjordseiko said:


> I still prefer my SLA017 tough. It is just so much more beautiful.
> The SLA033 is the reissue with the best size/proportions imho. It's is very comfortable and slender for what it is. Almost true to the original.
> The SLA025 is too tall and top heavy. Very hard to wear. Could not keep that one.


I have both the 033 and original 6105. For me, the 6105 wears and feels much better on the wrist. The 033 often feels tall, like having a round puck on the wrist. I thought it was the case diameter at first, but I realized it was the thickness. As can be seen in the photo below, the original 6105 had a thinner, curving case compared to the reissue. The lugs in the reissue appear thicker too.










But I agree with you that the SLA017 wears the best among the three. In the end, I might just keep the 017, OG 6105 and the SLA025 (despite the height).


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

fjordseiko said:


> It is good. I still prefer my SLA017 tough. It is just so much more beautiful.
> The SLA033 is the reissue with the best size/proportions imho. It's is very comfortable and slender for what it is. Almost true to the original.
> The SLA025 is too tall and top heavy. Very hard to wear. Could not keep that one.


I've owned the SLA033 since late 2019 (it was released in July of that year) and absolutely love it. I'm never selling it.


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Tokyo321 said:


> I have both the 033 and original 6105. For me, the 6105 wears and feels much better on the wrist. The 033 often feels tall, like having a round puck on the wrist. I thought it was the case diameter at first, but I realized it was the thickness. As can be seen in the photo below, the original 6105 had a thinner, curving case compared to the reissue. The lugs in the reissue appear thicker too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only 13mm tall; that's pretty thin, I think.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

I think the overall design and size of the reissue is fine. Personally, however, I prefer how the OG 6105 hugs the wrist more.


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys ! Will an sla017 bracelet fit on the sla033?


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

James767 said:


> I've owned the SLA033 since late 2019 (it was released in July of that year) and absolutely love it. I'm never selling it.


Agreed, I purchased it when it made its debut and it's not going anywhere. It's more comfortable on the wrist for me than the -001.

<* shark >>><


----------



## James767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Stevepodraza said:


> Hey guys ! Will an sla017 bracelet fit on the sla033?


If it has 19mm lugs you're golden. Why would you want to hide the beautifully polished inner lugs that were designed to be seen, though. I've never thought of this watch with anything other than a strap, personally.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Stevepodraza said:


> Hey guys ! Will an sla017 bracelet fit on the sla033?


They both have 19mm lug widths and it'll fit, but I don't think you'd be happy because the end link profiles and tolerances will be quite sloppy. I believe someone here tried it early on and found it to be unsatisfactory.

If you want a premium bracelet Willard, get the Uemura limited edition. I hear the bracelet on those are quite nice.


----------



## jarobro (Jan 20, 2014)

I have the


PiguetPolo said:


> They both have 19mm lug widths and it'll fit, but I don't think you'd be happy because the end link profiles and tolerances will be quite sloppy. I believe someone tried it early on and found it to be unsatisfactory.
> 
> If you want a premium Willard, get the Uemura limited edition. I hear the bracelet on those are quite nice.


i have the sla051 and sla033 and tend to prefer the 051.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII (May 16, 2020)

jarobro said:


> I have the sla051 and sla033 and tend to prefer the 051.


051 has prospex logo on the dial, and that is a deal killer. The PX logo fuglifies many seiko watches, especially those reissues and commemorative LEs.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

I also feel like the sla033 reissue is the special one in this line, omitting the prospect logo, zaratsu polishing of the bezel, ‘lock’ etching on the crown, the framed date, period back, and the stoplight seconds. If the second hand was finished properly, would be even better but alas..


----------



## jarobro (Jan 20, 2014)

BRAUN XXIII said:


> 051 has prospex logo on the dial, and that is a deal killer. The PX logo fuglifies many seiko watches, especially those reissues and commemorative LEs.


I see where you are coming from. On the MM300 I can’t handle “x”, but it doesn’t bother me as much on the new “Willard’s”. Nothing can top an original 6105-8010 for me, I thought the sla033 would be a good substitute but I ended up sourcing a vintage model after all and couldn’t be happier. I recently got and spb151 and though it has the “x” it seems to be the spiritual successor to the 6105…


----------



## BRAUN XXIII (May 16, 2020)

nitron135 said:


> I also feel like the sla033 reissue is the special one in this line, omitting the prospect logo, zaratsu polishing of the bezel, ‘lock’ etching on the crown, the framed date, period back, and the stoplight seconds. If the second hand was finished properly, would be even better but alas..


Totally agree. Not sure why the second hand is being done this way for a high end LE. Cost saving probably... what a shame seiko.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII (May 16, 2020)

jarobro said:


> I see where you are coming from. On the MM300 I can’t handle “x”, but it doesn’t bother me as much on the new “Willard’s”. Nothing can top an original 6105-8010 for me, I thought the sla033 would be a good substitute but I ended up sourcing a vintage model after all and couldn’t be happier. I recently got and spb151 and though it has the “x” it seems to be the spiritual successor to the 6105…


Yes, the vintage is just far more desirable. That explains why all the 6105 have been so hotly sought after. The sharper indices and the clean design of the dial. Modern seiko divers just can't beat that. I can never understand why seiko wouldn't do an better reissue. Personally I feel there is always something missing for all its modern iterations. 

This has also given a big fat chance to the Chinese manufacturers to so called "fill the gap" with $100-200 homages.


----------



## Mozy24 (11 d ago)

eric198324 said:


> Yet to go below the surface, but I can confirm it performs well at 13,000 ft.
> 
> View attachment 14339435
> 
> View attachment 14339441


Stunning beautiful!!!!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Video of the SLA033 movement posted in another thread — 




Quite a level of decoration turns out.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

One more 8L35 image (from sla065 press )


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

nitron135 said:


> One more 8L35 image (from sla065 press )


That movement and how it's decorated was an important pro in a long line of pros that sold me on the SLA033.


----------



## Mozy24 (11 d ago)

nitron135 said:


> One more 8L35 image (from sla065 press )


Beautiful!


----------

